# Ladies, how do you feel about a man owning a nice sports car?



## Marcus588

When you see a man with a nice car say a Camaro, Lamborghini, etc. does it make any difference to you? Do you think it's cool, something only immature men would want, or indifferent? 

Reason I ask is a friend of mine recently got a new Camaro and he said he's noticed quite a few women checking it out, something he is certainly happy about.


----------



## kristin2349

A Camaro wouldn't ever turn my head like a Lambo they aren't even in the same universe.

I love cars, I wouldn't judge a guy who drove an average car at all. But if anyone male or female drives something I really like I notice. I've been considering buying myself a "divorce gift" of a new Porsche or Audi S5 Why date a guy with the car, buy the car yourself.


----------



## Jellybeans

kristin2349 said:


> A Camaro wouldn't ever turn my head like a Lambo they aren't even in the same universe.


:rofl: Accurate. 

OP - A Lambo is extremely hard not to notice for most people because of how uncommon they are. With that said, the car does not make the man. 

I do have a friend who did a research on this very topic. She did a study and used the same guy in it in a picture with both an average car behind him and a sports car behind them to compare her findings. Statistically she found that most women favored/found the guy "hotter" in the pic with the sportscar. Same guy, wearing the same outfit. 

Now this was just a photo assumption. A picture does not character make.


----------



## kristin2349

Jellybeans said:


> :rofl: Accurate.
> 
> OP - A Lambo is extremely hard not to notice for most people because of how uncommon they are. With that said, the car does not make the man.
> 
> I do have a friend who did a research on this very topic. She did a study and used the same guy in it in a picture with both an average car behind him and a sports car behind them to compare her findings. Statistically she found that most women favored/found the guy "hotter" in the pic with the sportscar. Same guy, wearing the same outfit.
> 
> Now this was just a photo assumption. A picture does not character make.


That reminds me of that commercial for a pick up truck, they show a bunch of people, kids, women...A picture of a decent looking guy next to an economy car and then a pick up truck. Even the kids think the guy next to the pick up is cooler. 

I do like a hot car, but only if the guy inside the car is as nicely put together and equipped.


----------



## Mr. Nail

I know the difference between a BMW and a porcupine.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

kristin2349 said:


> That reminds me of that commercial for a pick up truck, they show a bunch of people, kids, women...A picture of a decent looking guy next to an economy car and then a pick up truck. Even the kids think the guy next to the pick up is cooler.
> 
> I do like a hot car, but only if the guy inside the car is as nicely put together and equipped.


It's a tongue in cheek commercial but it's still funny. The groups see the pictures side by side so of course they know it's the same guy. In a real study the groups would only see one of the pictures. 

The kicker that relates to TAM is that one woman points to the guy next to the sedan and says "You would leave that guy to be with the sexy guy who has the truck." Great way to sell trucks to guys with low self-esteem.


----------



## coffee4me

"How do you feel about a man owning a nice sports car?" 

I see a man with a sports car and I know we are not compatible. I skip over any men on dating sites with pics of their car or motorcycle. Those things don't impress me.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Marcus588 said:


> When you see a man with a nice car say a Camaro, Lamborghini, etc. does it make any difference to you? Do you think it's cool, something only immature men would want, or indifferent?
> 
> Reason I ask is a friend of mine recently got a new Camaro and he said he's noticed quite a few women checking it out, something he is certainly happy about.


Nope, don't like it at all. My immediate reaction is, "Nice car! Sorry about your penis . "


----------



## kristin2349

SecondTime'Round said:


> Nope, don't like it at all. My immediate reaction is, "Nice car! Sorry about your penis . "


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## lucy999

SecondTime'Round said:


> Nope, don't like it at all. My immediate reaction is, "Nice car! Sorry about your penis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . "


HAHAHAHAHAHHAAHA so true.

When I see a sports car I immediately think PLAYA. When I see a sedan or something more utilitarian or sensible, I think now there's a responsible man who had his sh*t together. I'd be more drawn to the sensible car.


----------



## GTdad

I have to admit, back when my daughter owned a Saturn Sky, I sure did enjoy driving it. It was red, of course, and underpowered as hell, but with the top down it was a hell of a lot of fun running through the gears. Like driving a faster-than-average go-cart. 

I'm sure I looked like a midlife crisis stereotype, but I didn't care.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

I don't judge that fast EXCEPT...

When I saw http://s729.photobucket.com/user/prestondonald/media/sasblaZeR2.jpg.html

a small s-10 blazer decked to the nines a few years back those in the car with me heard me say...

"Now that just screams 'I have no money AND a small d***'"

They died laughing... was a hilarious moment.

For some reason certain jags turn my head so fast it almost comes off, but it is CERTAINLY NOT the car that makes the man.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Owning a Porsche, I get a lot of looks, lots of compliments from people at gas stations and drive-thrus. I get a lot of neck-craning and staring to see through the tint, and a ton of attention pulling up to downtown bars/clubs. It's usually the guys who say something though - usually just "nice ride; nice car etc". Generally, I get more enjoyment from women's reactions AFTER they've already shown interest in me and subsequently see the car. There's kind of a fun nonchalant show-off to it when you pull up to pick them up for the first time, or walking out of a place together for the first time. Like "You've got to be kidding. That's yours!?" Or down the road after dating a little while and meeting her friends... and they're all like "ooooh... you're the Porsche guy." So you know she was excited about it. It's totally superficial and meaningless, but fun.

You also get more than a few scowls from women who assume you're having a mid-life crisis, or are compensating for a small penis, or are just a d-bag. More power to them, people like that tend to carry their judgy bitterness around in the rest of their lives, so I'm happy to avoid them. Besides, it's recognized for what it is: knocking someone else down a peg so as to feel better about themselves. Why be mad someone has a nice car? Give them a nice car and they'd happily enjoy it too. So I just laugh. You don't own a car like mine without having a second, more practical vehicle too. Others will say these things just to tease though, and I just roll with it and don't take myself too seriously. It's just a car, and in the big picture, it's not really much more expensive than a nice loaded out SUV. The small penis comments seem to get reserved for the big motor, loud muscle cars though... rather than my little two-seater Porsche Cayman S (poor man's 911 ), so I don't hear much of that. Lot of mid-life crisis instead. I used to have a Boxster... you get a lot of "chick car" comments in those for whatever reason. Was a great car. I sold it after one too many sunburns on my bald head. lol

The worst attention is guys in their teens and twenties in ricers or pony cars. Everyone wants to race so they act a fool.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I notice nice cars of all kinds....but I rarely notice the driver.

I notice a lot of people noticing my car, because I drive an awesomely beautiful Cadillac and they aren't very common where I live. :smthumbup:


----------



## coffee4me

Nice cars are very common where I live. It's not my first thought that a man is having a mid life crisis when I see a very expensive car. 

My first thought is that I would have used that money on something that appreciates in value and returns positive cash flow. That's why I know I'm not compatible with someone who drives an expensive car, different value system.


----------



## Faithful Wife

coffee4me said:


> Nice cars are very common where I live. It's not my first thought that a man is having a mid life crisis when I see a very expensive car.
> 
> My first thought is that I would have used that money on something that appreciates in value and returns positive cash flow. That's why I know I'm not compatible with someone who drives an expensive car, different value system.


Super expensive cars like Lamborghini's are never, ever seen around where I live. If you do see one you wonder why someone shipped a car here, because obvi no one who lives here owns it. So if I go to LA or something I'm kind of shocked by seeing them everywhere! But then after a day or two down there, I don't notice them anymore because they are so common.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Rarely see exotics around here either. There's only a handful. Plenty of higher end sports cars though. Your Porsche's, special Vettes, Audi R8s, Maseratis and what not.

My car isn't rare here. I'm a good deal younger than the average driver though.


----------



## NextTimeAround

My husband and I have been car free for quite a few years. He was car free when I met him.

Ok, if I were living somewhere where you needed a car and was single, I would like to date a guy whose car was reasonably recent and in good condition. 

Yea, I know since owning and operating a car in the US is an absolute must in order to be an independent person, one needs to have an opinion on this.


----------



## Lon

I will share my own experience... For years I was a minivan driver, never ever got a glance from women, ever. After that I got a mid size american sedan, and still never got any glances. One day I borrowed my brothers pickup truck, a silver tundra 4x4, and nearly EVERY young woman I pulled up beside all glanced up to see who was driving... Strangely he traded that truck for a brand new black dodge ram 4x4 with chrome wheels which is way better truck than the tundra and I think cooler looking, but the time I borrowed it I only got a couple glances my way. More dudes were checking it out than chicks... I think it's because every other truck on the road here is a black dodge ram.

My conclusion is that brighter shinier taller trucks, especially if the letters HD appear somewhere on it, has the best chance at attracting women's attention. If chicks want a dudes attention she should get a black dodge ram.


----------



## GTdad

Lon said:


> If chicks want a dudes attention she should get a black dodge ram.


And smell like bacon.


----------



## Fozzy

Faithful Wife said:


> I notice nice cars of all kinds....but I rarely notice the driver.
> 
> I notice a lot of people noticing my car, because I drive an awesomely beautiful Cadillac and they aren't very common where I live. :smthumbup:


Balls on a Cadillac Brougham!


----------



## Faithful Wife

Meh, braless jogging alongside of the road works much better.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I don't know what you mean, Fozzster. But it isn't a Brougham.


----------



## Fozzy

Sorry, it's a crappy song from the 90's that pops in my head whenever i see a Caddy.


----------



## Wolf1974

Also have to chime in as a truck owner. I have owned at one time everything from sports cars to SUVs. Hands down the most looks get are in my current Black Truck. And not just the ladies but the guys as well. My truck gets leered at all the time......

My GF thinks it hilarious and we debate if more guys or girls check the truck out lol


----------



## Faithful Wife

I see.

I have always wanted to get a Grateful Dead sticker, because there's that line "out on the road today I saw a deadhead sticker on a Cadillac..." cuz I figure some people would get it.

But I don't really like the Dead, so I'd just be being a poser pretending to like them just so someone will get the reference. I figured this was lame so never did it. (I do like teddy bears, though, waka waka!)


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Lon said:


> If chicks want a dudes attention she should get a black dodge ram.


Gotta admit, my EW looked pretty hot in her raised up, Chevy Blazer (originally belonged to her brother) when we met.

At the time I was driving a little 88 Pontiac Fiero I had pimped out as much as a young guy can pimp out a Fiero. My friends, family and I dropped a northstar V8 in it from a totaled Caddy and it was a monster that would kill you if you drove angry (I swear it tried to kill me a number of times). It had blacked out windows, was slammed to the ground, and had this beastly groan at parking lot speed and a roar when you got on the gas. My ex admitted it was the car that got her attention at first. It was different and cool looking, if not fancy schmancy.

Kinda like this one, but black windows, black custom ground effect kit and wider tires. She was a mean little firefly.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Faithful Wife said:


> I see.
> 
> I have always wanted to get a Grateful Dead sticker, because there's that line "out on the road today I saw a deadhead sticker on a Cadillac..." cuz I figure some people would get it.
> 
> But I don't really like the Dead, so I'd just be being a poser pretending to like them just so someone will get the reference. I figured this was lame so never did it. (I do like teddy bears, though, waka waka!)


You'd have won points for creativity even if it was posing. :smthumbup:


----------



## Fozzy

I'd LOVE a souped up Challenger, but I have to admit my little Accord has a lot of distinct advantages. Chief of which is being nearly invisible to cops.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Wolf1974 said:


> Also have to chime in as a truck owner. I have owned at one time everything from sports cars to SUVs. Hands down the most looks get are in my current Black Truck. And not just the ladies but the guys as well. My truck gets leered at all the time......
> 
> My GF thinks it hilarious and we debate if more guys or girls check the truck out lol


My hubby gets lots of attention in his truck, too. On the road, it is from girls. They will pull up next to him and look inside, then see me in the passenger seat and get disappointed. At the pump, it is from the guys.

But all by himself, he still gets quite a lot of attention.


----------



## Rowan

I will notice a flashy sports car, but I'm not likely to be either more or less attracted to a man who owns one. I do seem to be more attracted to men who drive - or at least own, even if it's not their "day to day" vehicle - nice trucks, classic muscle cars or funky old SUV's. I think that's probably both a cultural thing and a lifestyle thing. A guy who drives a mini-van, economy car, sedan, etc., as his only vehicle isn't likely to be the hunting, fishing, outdoorsman type that I'm typically drawn to.


----------



## Fozzy

You haven't seen the washes I've gotten my sedan stuck in


----------



## EnigmaGirl

> When you see a man with a nice car say a Camaro, Lamborghini, etc. does it make any difference to you? Do you think it's cool, something only immature men would want, or indifferent?


I can honestly say that, in general, I find people who require super expensive trinkets to get attention somewhat distasteful and unattractive.

That being said, I work in the automotive industry and I know a lot of people who just love cars and enjoy driving luxury vehicles...not to get attention...but because they're passionate about their ride.

I'm passionate about cooking gear and shoes...which is equally kinda stupid...so to each their own.

I just couldn't ever have had a relationship with a car guy though. All I can think when I see an expensive car is "ack, the depreciation!"...its just not my thing.


----------



## Wolf1974

Faithful Wife said:


> My hubby gets lots of attention in his truck, too. On the road, it is from girls. They will pull up next to him and look inside, then see me in the passenger seat and get disappointed. At the pump, it is from the guys.
> 
> But all by himself, he still gets quite a lot of attention.


Lol that's awesome.

I had a couple walk in front of us at a cross walk and the guy was staring so hard he almost walked out in traffic. My Gf laughed and I finally knew what it was like to be a woman with a huge chest :rofl:


----------



## CopperTop

I have the FIRST Dodge Challenger delivered in North Carolina. For the next two weeks I was a ROCK STAR... but only to dudes and young(ish) women.

The day I took delivery, I drove the car to my storage facility and passed a group of 20-somethings. As I passed all the women were yelling how they wanted to have my baby. Five minutes later, as I drove past the same group in my daily driver (Honda Civic) not a second glance. From hero to zero in five minutes.

I also have a 1963 Austin-Healey. On two separate occasions I have had very attractive middle age women jump out of a car at a stop light to take pictures. Women LOVE that car. Over the years I probably have had 20-30 women walk up and start a conversation with me when I am in that car. I normally let them sit in it and I take their picture with their phone. I guess they instinctively know that no self-respecting rapist would be caught dead in a car like that. 

If I knew then what I know now... forget the muscle cars to impress the ladies. Small, antique, English sports cars all the way.


----------



## CopperTop

DvlsAdvc8 said:


>


I had one of those!


----------



## MountainRunner

My wife thinks I'm pretty sexy when I'm toolin' around in this...Talk about a chick magnet, yeah? *giggle*


----------



## Faithful Wife

I work literally next door to a classic car dealership, and every morning they pull a bunch of them out front...so as I drive to work each day I pass a dozen or so amazing cars. They have dozens of others so they cycle them out all the time. It is fun to see their inventory.

They just sold this one for over $100K.


----------



## RaceGirl

Personally, I LOVE automobiles, bikes, trucks, heck, I'll even check out some chrome rims on a big rig if they're nice. LOL. I do love my cars. I just started looking at the drivers the past few weeks. I never did before. I drive a lot, 3 hours a day. I love driving and looking at all the cool cars- cameros, mustangs, shelbys, challengers, chargers, teslas, vettes, any muscle car or hot rod, mcclarens are cool, too. I work by the beach, so I see a lot of nice cars. Not much of a fancy fancy car fan. Don't really like mercedes, bmw's, rr's, or bently's. I LOVE trucks, though. Any kind with big tires!! Raptors are my faves. Ford, Chevy, oh yeah.

Needless, to say, I think it depends. I love cars, so there you have it. I think it's good for a man to have the car he wants, whatever his reasons may be. 

Don't get me started on motorcycles!! LOL. Love them, too!!! I like tractors, too. John Deere, Case, Cat. 

Geez, I didn't realize what a tomboy I am!!!


----------



## michzz

I drive a Toyota Tacoma with a shell on the back. I know, I have to beat them back with a stick when I go for a drive.

I got my wife a 2014 convertible Mustang (dark blue). when I drive that? 20-somethings want to race me.

I get approached at gas stations by admirers--of the car, not me.


So far, nobody wants my love child when I drive the truck.


----------



## kristin2349

CopperTop said:


> I had one of those!


I had one too! it was my 16th birthday present from my dad. I loved that car, it was the 80's and I used to get my big hair stuck in the door...Ah, the good old days.


----------



## joannacroc

I love a vintage car. But that doesn't mean I'd admire/be attracted to a guy who owned one more than I would to one who owned a beat up old truck. Honestly, if I a guy is an animal lover or has a beautiful dog (no, that's not a euphemism), I would be way more drawn to him because of that.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Lila said:


> Ha! My husband drives a Toyota Tundra. Must be why I find men with full size trucks so attractive.


That's my "practical" vehicle - crewmax limited with child silencer (aka rear dvd). lol


----------



## Betrayedone

RaceGirl said:


> Personally, I LOVE automobiles, bikes, trucks, heck, I'll even check out some chrome rims on a big rig if they're nice. LOL. I do love my cars. I just started looking at the drivers the past few weeks. I never did before. I drive a lot, 3 hours a day. I love driving and looking at all the cool cars- cameros, mustangs, shelbys, challengers, chargers, teslas, vettes, any muscle car or hot rod, mcclarens are cool, too. I work by the beach, so I see a lot of nice cars. Not much of a fancy fancy car fan. Don't really like mercedes, bmw's, rr's, or bently's. I LOVE trucks, though. Any kind with big tires!! Raptors are my faves. Ford, Chevy, oh yeah.
> 
> Needless, to say, I think it depends. I love cars, so there you have it. I think it's good for a man to have the car he wants, whatever his reasons may be.
> 
> Don't get me started on motorcycles!! LOL. Love them, too!!! I like tractors, too. John Deere, Case, Cat.
> 
> Geez, I didn't realize what a tomboy I am!!!


Racegirl.......I think I love you.......Challenger, 64 Vette, 69 AMX, 70 AMX, Triumph TR8, Aston Martin DB-9, 2 bikes.....2 snowmachines.......3rd generation car, bike, and airplane freak.........Former Marine fighter pilot.......Thank God women like you exist to counterbalance all the haters out there........


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

RaceGirl said:


> Don't get me started on motorcycles!!


I have a thing for Yamahas (even have a tuning forks tat).... and red things. lol


----------



## soccermom2three

A fancy sports car will catch my attention but I really don't check out the guy driving. I'm admiring and appreciating the car. 

Now if a nice truck comes by, I will look at the guy driving. I can't help myself but then I love going to monster truck shows. I love lifted trucks with big tires.

I also love vintage and muscle cars. Those are the best. My first car was a 1965 Mustang Fastback.

Motorcycles don't attract me at all. I hear too many awful work stories from my husband and last summer, I witnessed a fatal motorcycle accident.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening all
I recently went from a cheap car to a fairly nice sports car. I find it rather embarrassing. I got something I enjoy driving but it looks a bit like I'm trying to show off...

(nothing wrong with showing off, but a car isn't how I'd do it).


----------



## Lon

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Gotta admit, my EW looked pretty hot in her raised up, Chevy Blazer (originally belonged to her brother) when we met.
> 
> At the time I was driving a little 88 Pontiac Fiero I had pimped out as much as a young guy can pimp out a Fiero. My friends, family and I dropped a northstar V8 in it from a totaled Caddy and it was a monster that would kill you if you drove angry (I swear it tried to kill me a number of times). It had blacked out windows, was slammed to the ground, and had this beastly groan at parking lot speed and a roar when you got on the gas. My ex admitted it was the car that got her attention at first. It was different and cool looking, if not fancy schmancy.
> 
> Kinda like this one, but black windows, black custom ground effect kit and wider tires. She was a mean little firefly.


First car I ever bought was a Fiero, drove it exclusively from 1994 to 2006. Spent a lot of time reading up on Fiero store catalogs and V8 Archie, always wanted to put a small block in there but never had the funds or a shop to work in. I could live with the v6, it got me in enough trouble.... I can't even count the number of close calls or times I ended up facing the wrong direction in traffic. Also had to replace the [email protected] shifter cables many times and also the mechanism, used the handle of a $3 hammer to get leverage a couple winters. I loved that car. Rarely got any looks in it but I didn't care because it was like lead gokart and I was too busy having fun to care, anyone who got a ride in it still talks about it.


----------



## Lon

michzz said:


> I drive a Toyota Tacoma with a shell on the back. I know, I have to beat them back with a stick when I go for a drive.
> 
> I got my wife a 2014 convertible Mustang (dark blue). when I drive that? 20-somethings want to race me.
> 
> I get approached at gas stations by admirers--of the car, not me.
> 
> 
> So far, nobody wants my love child when I drive the truck.


Must depend on where you live and what kind of vehicles the fathers of girls there drove.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Ha ha Lon...no joke, my childhood bff's father drove THIS!!! It almost looks cool in the picture. It so wasn't.


----------



## Lon

Faithful Wife said:


> Ha ha Lon...no joke, my childhood bff's father drove THIS!!! It almost looks cool in the picture. It so wasn't.


In 40 years my son will be posting pictures of my grey ford fusion that will have the exact same impression on his children as that brochure does on you. 😊


----------



## aine

Marcus588 said:


> When you see a man with a nice car say a Camaro, Lamborghini, etc. does it make any difference to you? Do you think it's cool, something only immature men would want, or indifferent?
> 
> Reason I ask is a friend of mine recently got a new Camaro and he said he's noticed quite a few women checking it out, something he is certainly happy about.


No, not at all, in fact I have a tendency to think that the man is probably having a midlife crisis or out of a marriage and looking to pull  I guess it depends on what women are looking for. In my opinion the car does not maketh the man!


----------



## Cristina

Mature ladies don't attract towards men because of their nice shiny sports car. A man must have some good traits to attract girls.


----------



## another shot

Marcus588 said:


> Reason I ask is a friend of mine recently got a new Camaro and he said he's noticed quite a few women checking it out, something he is certainly happy about.


Men and woman are looking at the car. Few if any are thinking about the person driving unless it is employing the common derogatory clichés of midlife crises or overcompensating for a small weanie. 

On that note ... 

There are plenty of men that drive nice cars that are already doing well so they don't need to invest that money responsibly into something unfun and don't care what anyone thinks of it and did not buy it for the purpose of attracting bimbos impressed by men because of the car they drive. 

Men with self esteem drive what they want and don't much give a rats azz what anyone thinks because their self esteem does not come from the opinions of other people drawing silly assumptions about a persons values, level of success and motives for driving that car without a shred of knowledge about any of that.

I once owned a used Corvette dealership with 47 vehicles on the lot. I drive a different one every day for the purpose of selling them from the conversations that started. I always had a sign in the window. 

A few times someone would joke about midlife crises or the ehem other issue and then I would say no I sell them. When the person inevitably asked about buying one I would ask them so are you having a midlife crises, a small **** or a Corvette dealership since that was apparently the only three reasons their tiny brain could come up with why someone would drive a nice car. 

Just kidding


----------



## LonelyinLove

Personally, I'll take a man with a pick-up truck any day over a sports car.


----------



## Maria Canosa Gargano

My fiance is a huge car guy. I don't think its about getting female attention (he knows that I see it as a depreciation thing), but because he truly is passionate about car design, engineering and mechanics. He currently is trying to work his way up in his career to design concept cars and currently he designs car parts. 

At first I was totally against the idea of getting him an expensive car, but I realized that it was his passion. One of my passions is flying (not buying) airplanes. That is expensive as well. I get the value out of it because I know what it brings to my life. I know understand the value a well engineered car brings to his life as it is a passion for him.


----------



## NextTimeAround

A fancy car would not attract me, especially if the guy were hassling me to go dutch all the time. 

When I was college and knew someone who drove a TR6 (I guess that shows my age) he complained that women expect him to pay all the time.

I dated briefly a guy who drove a beatup Volvo...... but also owned a duplex on Park Avenue (yeah, Zsa Zsa Gabor's Park Avenue), if the character of the guy were in order as well, well, that's a combination_ I_ would go for.


----------



## happy as a clam

Faithful Wife said:


> I notice nice cars of all kinds....but I rarely notice the driver.


I'm with FW. I notice the car, pay no attention to the driver.

One exception to this "rule", however. My SO drives a Nissan Frontier pickup truck. As far as I'm concerned, it's the sexiest vehicle on the road because HE's driving it!!

:rofl: :lol:


----------



## Lon

happy as a clam said:


> I'm with FW. I notice the car, pay no attention to the driver.
> 
> One exception to this "rule", however. My SO drives a Nissan Frontier pickup truck. As far as I'm concerned, it's the sexiest vehicle on the road because HE's driving it!!
> 
> :rofl: :lol:


Those Frontiers are nice trucks but out of my price range. Your H would probably be sexier in a Titan though.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

I prefer a man in a truck, but as long as I get to DRIVE the sports car, Im good with it!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Lon said:


> First car I ever bought was a Fiero, drove it exclusively from 1994 to 2006. Spent a lot of time reading up on Fiero store catalogs and V8 Archie, always wanted to put a small block in there but never had the funds or a shop to work in. I could live with the v6, it got me in enough trouble.... I can't even count the number of close calls or times I ended up facing the wrong direction in traffic. Also had to replace the [email protected] shifter cables many times and also the mechanism, used the handle of a $3 hammer to get leverage a couple winters. I loved that car. Rarely got any looks in it but I didn't care because it was like lead gokart and I was too busy having fun to care, anyone who got a ride in it still talks about it.


I absolutely loved that car too. It was a total pos... but it sure was pretty and fun. I owned mine in the late 90s too. Before the motor swap, my starter kept going out and I'd have to be careful where I parked so I could roll and pop the clutch. After the swap I had all sorts of come and go electrical problems. The E-brake would regularly fail... which meant you couldn't leave it running in neutral and step out of the car.

So many memories. I was once called upon to pick up some girls on my way to a party. I had the sunroof off, and the party was in the neighborhood, so these three girls climbed into my itty bitty car and then climbed up through the sunroof and sat on the roof, with their legs dangling into the passenger compartment (legs! Legs everywhere!). The drive was at parking lot speed around the neighborhood/lake. The house the party was at was on a lake, and it practically had a moat because of these giant sheer drop ditches on either side of a long ramp-like driveway. When I pulled up, another truck was backing out, so I back up into the yard in the dark. It had been raining and I'm on a slope, so next thing you know I get on the gas to go back up the hill and I'm just spinning wheels and still going backwards. I hit the brakes again and was still sliding backwards. We went right off the embankment backwards into mud pit. The girls spilled off the roof on impact and into the mud. The car was nearly vertical, but no one was hurt and no damage done. I was none too popular with those girls after that though - they were literally head to toe in stinky, swampy mud. Epic fail moment.

So many crazy things about that car. I mean, how many cars have a gas tank shaped like a warhead in the center of the car and also have a habit of catching fire and exploding!? lol


----------



## NobodySpecial

Marcus588 said:


> When you see a man with a nice car say a Camaro, Lamborghini, etc. does it make any difference to you? Do you think it's cool, something only immature men would want, or indifferent?
> 
> Reason I ask is a friend of mine recently got a new Camaro and he said he's noticed quite a few women checking it out, something he is certainly happy about.


A Camero is not even a nice car. But no. I actually think someone who is foolish enough to spend a boat load of money on a means of transportation is to be avoided.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

NobodySpecial said:


> A Camero is not even a nice car. But no. I actually think someone who is foolish enough to spend *a boat load of money *on a means of transportation is to be avoided.


It's all relative.

Someone who has little money spending a lot of money on a car is a fool. Someone with a lot of money buying that same car is perfectly in line with a person with less money who buys a cheaper car.


----------



## NobodySpecial

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> It's all relative.
> 
> Someone who has little money spending a lot of money on a car is a fool. Someone with a lot of money buying that same car is perfectly in line with a person with less money who buys a cheaper car.


Meh. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## happy as a clam

NobodySpecial said:


> Meh. Different strokes for different folks.


I agree.

I have no problem if someone loves cars! I certainly don't judge him as a d*uche if he likes a nice ride.

I'm not lookin'... so I'm not lookin' for dudes in cool cars. But I certainly won't berate them if they like to drive a cool car. Whether it's a sports car (Porsche, Lamborghini, Ferrari) or a jalopy from the junkyard.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

NobodySpecial said:


> Meh. Different strokes for different folks.


Well, for example, if Bill Gates decides to buy a Bugatti Veyron, it's the equivalent of someone at the median US income buying an RC toy car. It's tough to call that foolish.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Cristina said:


> Mature ladies don't attract towards men because of their nice shiny sports car. A man must have some good traits to attract girls.


Some men aren't looking for mature ladies, and immature ladies needs lovins', too.

I'm just saying that in some cases, a nice car is the most a man has to offer and in those cases, there is sometimes a gal who is happy for only that much...for a short time, at least.


----------



## Lon

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I absolutely loved that car too. It was a total pos... but it sure was pretty and fun. I owned mine in the late 90s too. Before the motor swap, my starter kept going out and I'd have to be careful where I parked so I could roll and pop the clutch. After the swap I had all sorts of come and go electrical problems. The E-brake would regularly fail... which meant you couldn't leave it running in neutral and step out of the car.
> 
> So many memories. I was once called upon to pick up some girls on my way to a party. I had the sunroof off, and the party was in the neighborhood, so these three girls climbed into my itty bitty car and then climbed up through the sunroof and sat on the roof, with their legs dangling into the passenger compartment (legs! Legs everywhere!). The drive was at parking lot speed around the neighborhood/lake. The house the party was at was on a lake, and it practically had a moat because of these giant sheer drop ditches on either side of a long ramp-like driveway. When I pulled up, another truck was backing out, so I back up into the yard in the dark. It had been raining and I'm on a slope, so next thing you know I get on the gas to go back up the hill and I'm just spinning wheels and still going backwards. I hit the brakes again and was still sliding backwards. We went right off the embankment backwards into mud pit. The girls spilled off the roof on impact and into the mud. The car was nearly vertical, but no one was hurt and no damage done. I was none too popular with those girls after that though - they were literally head to toe in stinky, swampy mud. Epic fail moment.
> 
> So many crazy things about that car. I mean, how many cars have a gas tank shaped like a warhead in the center of the car and also have a habit of catching fire and exploding!? lol


You had an 88, they fireproofed them by then (so long as the body didn't catch any flames). I only had two passengers on a couple occasions, bendy girls only, never thought of putting their tops out the sunroof. My ebrake never really worked much either, it could handle grades up to about 8%. When I bought it my biggest concern was if the clutch was good, since I didn't have an extra grand sitting around if I needed to fix it - Seemed to be strong at first, and I was very easy on the clutch (only ever gunned it once the clutch was completely engaged) however soon I noticed the clutch starting to slip when going uphill. I drove it daily to a university on top of a bloody mountain, and was able to baby the clutch plate for 2 years, if I built up speed at the bottom of the hill I could hold it all the way up without slipping. When I moved halfway across the country I left the Fiero behind at relatives, who said they'd sell it for me but nobody was interested without the clutch working so I borrowed money from my folks to fix it and retrieve it from the coast. A couple years later while on a road trip to visit home the clutch plate broke and a piece of it got wedged against the pressure plate so I couldn't completely disengage the clutch and it would stall whenever stopped in gear, nor could I get the gears to mesh out of neutral so every time I had to stop at a red light I had to shut it off, put it in gear, then when the light was green I jackrabbit started it... drove it like that for a few months while saving up for another clutch repair.

I also eviscerated a deer once in it, my life flashed before my eyes, and I'm glad the car drove on rails or else I'd likely have been buried with deer parts in my corpse. Some lucky kid took that car off my hands for $700 (basically the cost of the part and labour for water pump and timing chaing I had just gotten replaced a few weeks before). That car still ran and looked great though and barely 200k kms on it, all he needed to do was replace the exhaust header (since the hole it had always had since I bought it was getting pretty corroded and possibly a little unsafe, lol). If I ever found that car again and had a place for it I'd buy it in an instant.

How did you get it out of the mudpit? I often got mine stuck in the snow in embarrassing places, and looking out the windshield, pointing the wheels looking up a the tractor towing me out is a familiar site. That car handled great on snow and ice, but once it was deeper than about 7 or 8 inches she would just high center herself, I distinctly remember the feeling of the weight coming off the wheels as she ramped herself up onto a deep snowpack.


----------



## NobodySpecial

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Well, for example, if Bill Gates decides to buy a Bugatti Veyron, it's the equivalent of someone at the median US income buying an RC toy car. It's tough to call that foolish.


I am not an idiot Dvl. I don't know what Bill Gate's luxury proclivities are. I know his father chided him in the past for his lack of philanthropy in the past. This seems to be a matter he has significantly changed. 

Sorry, anyone who chooses to spend their wealth on fancy cars instead of philanthropic is not for me. I don't find cars "hot". Some other people clearly do.

My opinion was asked for. I sharedit.


----------



## Tubbalard

Lambs, tesla's, rari's, rolls, all common where I stay. Seems like a range rover is the preferred choice for women with money. Porsche' are usually cars for guys that understand cars, not ones that try to show off. Bugatti's maybe the only car that gets everyone's attention.

An ugly guy can pull up in an Enzo and have more success than a good looking guy in 745. I seen a few women even married women fall prey to a sports car.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

NobodySpecial said:


> I am not an idiot Dvl. I don't know what Bill Gate's luxury proclivities are. I know his father chided him in the past for his lack of philanthropy in the past. This seems to be a matter he has significantly changed.
> 
> Sorry, anyone who chooses to spend their wealth on fancy cars instead of philanthropic is not for me. I don't find cars "hot". Some other people clearly do.
> 
> My opinion was asked for. I sharedit.



I am not criticizing whatever your preference may be, but am expanding on the wisdom of such choices. "Fancy" is also a relative term. To someone much poorer than you, whatever you drive may similarly be called "excess". The ratio of luxury and charity don't necessarily change. With greater income, most people generally increase both proportionally.

If we say pursuit of luxury is unwise under the notion that spending on anything more than functional ought to be devoted to philanthropy, then we kill a major incentive that leads a person to seek high achievement and material success in the first place, and thus kill philanthropy too... along with innovation.

In a manner of speaking, conspicuous consumption is a more productive philanthropy. It doesn't give money away according to arbitrary need in perpetuity (which still has it's place in measure), but rather creates a job producing luxury goods which reduces the need for philanthropy in the first place, and offers a purposeful, productive, independent life.

I feel this was worth mentioning on its own merit, not as a personal criticism. I'm sorry you felt that I was calling you an idiot.


----------



## NobodySpecial

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I am not criticizing whatever your preference may be, but am expanding *your opinion* on the wisdom of such choices.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Marcus588 said:


> *When you see a man with a nice car say a Camaro, Lamborghini, etc. does it make any difference to you? Do you think it's cool, something only immature men would want, or indifferent? *
> 
> Reason I ask is a friend of mine recently got a new Camaro and he said he's noticed quite a few women checking it out, something he is certainly happy about.


I pretty much think to myself.. He is trying to impress women, probably has a little black book full of chicks he rides around in his shiny sports car. 

I also think to myself he's high class...would look down on people who drive older vehicles (that would be me).... from my perspective.. it's also a colossal waste of $$.... if he's not rich, he's in debt.. if he is rich.. he's got too many women...and he likes to show off.. 

But I'm just an old fashioned country girl. I would be more impressed with a good looking guy -drove up beside me.. who stepped out of his old chevy pick up..... he'd be more on my level...


----------



## Anonymous07

coffee4me said:


> Nice cars are very common where I live. It's not my first thought that a man is having a mid life crisis when I see a very expensive car.
> 
> My first thought is that I would have used that money on something that appreciates in value and returns positive cash flow. That's why I know I'm not compatible with someone who drives an expensive car, different value system.


:iagree:

I'll check out the car if I really like it, but I don't pay attention to the driver. I see many nice cars daily, so it's not a huge thrill to see them. Although in the end, I'd rather spend money on things other than cars, so seeing someone in a sports car does nothing for me. Cars lose value quickly and I see it as a waste of money.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

joannacroc said:


> I love a vintage car. But that doesn't mean I'd admire/be attracted to a guy who owned one more than I would to one who owned a beat up old truck. Honestly, if I a guy is an animal lover or has a beautiful dog (no, that's not a euphemism), I would be way more drawn to him because of that.


I would use a similar example (we all could)....depending on what's important to us... a shared interest in " _____________".. 

If his wants, dreams, romantic ideals were similar to mine....this would light the dopamine centers in my brain... a oogled vehicle parked in the driveway doesn't keep you warm at night nor does it mean the owner is a Great guy.. 

It could mean he likes to "live beyond his means" ...which might not be so good if you married someone like this.. and started a family.


----------



## Ikaika

How a woman feel about a man owning an electric car. Oh never mind. :rofl:


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Lon said:


> How did you get it out of the mudpit? I often got mine stuck in the snow in embarrassing places, and looking out the windshield, pointing the wheels looking up a the tractor towing me out is a familiar site. That car handled great on snow and ice, but once it was deeper than about 7 or 8 inches she would just high center herself, I distinctly remember the feeling of the weight coming off the wheels as she ramped herself up onto a deep snowpack.


It was a decent handling car until we did the motor swap. Then it was way too rear biased. If you got on the throttle too early coming out of a corner, the rear would step out and it wasn't a pleasant drift... it wanted to snap out. On more than one occasion it snapped on me, I'd over correct and it would just snap the other direction and yee-haw, you're doing 360s off the road. I once went off the road and into some guy's flower bed. The guy wasn't too pissed though. He got in his jeep and pulled me out and I spent the next weekend rebuilding his flower bed. lol

Our first attempt to get my car out of that mud ditch (it's almost too big to call a ditch) was a colossal failure. We hooked up some chains to this big duly truck one of the guys had and tried to pull it. Only I hooked up the chain somewhere stupid and ended up with the chain putting too much pressure on my radiator. Busted one of the mounts and cracked the radiator. The nose got all bent up too, but that thing was awesome... a pull here and there and it was back where it should be like nothing happened (minor spider webbing at parts, but virtually unnoticeable). Finally got it out on the second attempt after I found a better place to hook the chains up to. Thank goodness for the trunk behind the motor... that space took on water and was just big enough to keep the engine compartment out of the water/mud. Had to disassemble the tail lights to get muddy water out but had no problems there.

Best thing about owning an older not so reliable car - there were tons of them in junk yards. I salvaged a radiator and was good to go a few days later.

Every now and then I look them up on ebay or autotrader and think of buying one... just because. Memories I guess.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Ikaika said:


> How a woman feel about a man owning an electric car. Oh never mind. :rofl:


lol So true. My previous car was a Boxster but before that I had a Prius - about as unsexy a car as it gets. I challenge anyone who doubts the attractive appeal of cars to observe the difference between driving that and driving my Cayman S. It's absolutely night and day. :rofl:


----------



## EnigmaGirl

I have to admit...even though I hate materialism and don't get buying super expensive cars for image...I can't seem to keep my eyes off of this guy...


----------



## kristin2349

Lila said:


> :lol::rofl::lol::rofl:
> 
> Check out the silver boots. Dayam!


And the belt is undone (gag)...Wow that is an incredible visual deterrent.

It looks like David Hasselhoff and Dog the Bounty Hunter had a love child.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

lol, and yet, even this guy will get laid infinitely more than he would driving an old beat up Ford Tempo.


----------



## pidge70

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> lol So true. My previous car was a Boxster but before that I had a Prius - about as unsexy a car as it gets. I challenge anyone who doubts the attractive appeal of cars to observe the difference between driving that and driving my Cayman S. It's absolutely night and day. :rofl:


A Prius? Oh man, I am soooo disillusioned now.


----------



## pidge70

kristin2349 said:


> And the belt is undone (gag)...Wow that is an incredible visual deterrent.
> 
> It looks like David Hasselhoff and Dog the Bounty Hunter had a love child.


OMG! That is some funny stuff girl!


----------



## Faithful Wife

I bet that pic was taken in Hawaii...lots of people rent sports cars for the day there. Looks like possibly Sunset Beach in Oahu.


----------



## Holland

Ikaika said:


> How a woman feel about a man owning an electric car. Oh never mind. :rofl:


I drive a Lexus Hybrid, I LOVE my car. It is not relevant to me if men find that attractive or not because very few of them could drag me at the lights and win


----------



## 2&out

Hi. Been lurking and reading for several years and tempted to sign in a few times but as no longer married... didn't. But this thread did it. LOL. I'm a car guy. I've had 2 recent related experiences - one on a date and a H.S school meeting where I recieved ugly looks and a comment of I seemed like a good parent but apparently don't care about my son's life. I also want to ditto Betraedone  You go Racegirl.

As a car guy I've accumalated a weeks worth plus over the years. While a few guys might, I don't know many who drive a special car to impress a women. They buy and drive them for the enjoyment. It's a hobby/love. I've had several negetive experiences with women because of my cars and have learned only certain ones are OK date wise. My 2006 BMW M3 Convertible with some added goodies and IMO beautiful and kicks ass is an almost automatic fail - and some of the responces here show/prove that.

One of the great things about life is people are different and like and value different things. Recently met a very atractive and friendly lady thru work who showed interest in me. We agreed to meet for ****tails and dinner. She was running a little late and the weather was decent so waited outside for her. She arrived and sat down with me. Soon after a new Corvette drove in to park. I notice. She comments "I don't know why people waste their $ on cars like that". OK. I say nothing but think your about to have dinner with someone who has one and wishes he could afford a new one. We go in. Waitress shows us to a table but she doesn't like the location and asks to sit at a different one that is empty. OK. We have a couple drinks and dinner and generally nice converation. But some of it is about Pets. Do I have a dog. No. Hers is so great and she just spent $ 1200 on it for an operation. We spend several rather nice hours together and part as she needs to go check on her dog. Next few days multiple texts - nice time etc. Then comes we should get together again soon. Ummm - sorry - I think your very attractive and nice but don't think we have the same interests. New Corvette a waste of $ ? Not to me. I'm an easy going guy - any table is probably fine. $1200 on a pet ? Your kidding - shoot it and get a healthy one. As I'm trying to say - different strokes for different folks.

Betrayedone - nice list ! Except the TR8. The Fiero guys admitted those cars are fair at best but you have them trumped. A TR8 ? Semi cool body but what a piece of junk ! Triumph deserved to die for making that thing ! LOL - teasing. But on the not knowing $ / depriciation toon posted by some - none of your others are depreciating are they. Have to know what car/s to buy - some are about the best return on investment possible today. Your cool AMX's are going up in value a grand a year at least in value and will for at least the next 10 IMO. I have a car now worth an easy 20 times what I paid for it. And they are fun to drive and own. 

On a personal note - a huge rasberry to the disapproving HS parents at my sons school - his older Stang CobraGT conv. we bought cheap and worked on together to get on the road again is pretty damn cool.


----------



## Betrayedone

2&out said:


> Hi. Been lurking and reading for several years and tempted to sign in a few times but as no longer married... didn't. But this thread did it. LOL. I'm a car guy. I've had 2 recent related experiences - one on a date and a H.S school meeting where I recieved ugly looks and a comment of I seemed like a good parent but apparently don't care about my son's life. I also want to ditto Betraedone  You go Racegirl.
> 
> As a car guy I've accumalated a weeks worth plus over the years. While a few guys might, I don't know many who drive a special car to impress a women. They buy and drive them for the enjoyment. It's a hobby/love. I've had several negetive experiences with women because of my cars and have learned only certain ones are OK date wise. My 2006 BMW M3 Convertible with some added goodies and IMO beautiful and kicks ass is an almost automatic fail - and some of the responces here show/prove that.
> 
> One of the great things about life is people are different and like and value different things. Recently met a very atractive and friendly lady thru work who showed interest in me. We agreed to meet for ****tails and dinner. She was running a little late and the weather was decent so waited outside for her. She arrived and sat down with me. Soon after a new Corvette drove in to park. I notice. She comments "I don't know why people waste their $ on cars like that". OK. I say nothing but think your about to have dinner with someone who has one and wishes he could afford a new one. We go in. Waitress shows us to a table but she doesn't like the location and asks to sit at a different one that is empty. OK. We have a couple drinks and dinner and generally nice converation. But some of it is about Pets. Do I have a dog. No. Hers is so great and she just spent $ 1200 on it for an operation. We spend several rather nice hours together and part as she needs to go check on her dog. Next few days multiple texts - nice time etc. Then comes we should get together again soon. Ummm - sorry - I think your very attractive and nice but don't think we have the same interests. New Corvette a waste of $ ? Not to me. I'm an easy going guy - any table is probably fine. $1200 on a pet ? Your kidding - shoot it and get a healthy one. As I'm trying to say - different strokes for different folks.
> 
> Betrayedone - nice list ! Except the TR8. The Fiero guys admitted those cars are fair at best but you have them trumped. A TR8 ? Semi cool body but what a piece of junk ! Triumph deserved to die for making that thing ! LOL - teasing. But on the not knowing $ / depriciation toon posted by some - none of your others are depreciating are they. Have to know what car/s to buy - some are about the best return on investment possible today. Your cool AMX's are going up in value a grand a year at least in value and will for at least the next 10 IMO. I have a car now worth an easy 20 times what I paid for it. And they are fun to drive and own.
> 
> On a personal note - a huge rasberry to the disapproving HS parents at my sons school - his older Stang CobraGT conv. we bought cheap and worked on together to get on the road again is pretty damn cool.


The TR-8 is probably the most fun and dependable car I have ever owned. That thing is a beast.....only made 2500 and mine was the last one made.....cheap fun.


----------



## 2&out

You are right sir - I stand corrected. I was thinking TR7 - same car but a lot less cool. That car basically killed Triumph cars and thus so few upgraded TR8's before they went under. TR8 definitely worth hanging on to.


----------



## 2&out

intheory - I might be Ok !  I have a couple cats - and an 80's GMC Starcraft Hightop conversion van ! But the van would get parts before the cats. Peace.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I work for a man who buys fancy new cars like I probably buy purses or something... he's a great Guy.. RICH admitted workaholic...his garage(s) are as spotless as his cars....

Nothing wrong with it ...it's just helpful when people of Like mindedness get together.. 

Money wise...(if we had that much)...I'd much prefer to improve our house/ property... take more memorable vacations/ day trips... even help a friend in need .... just preferences is all...

I'd think nothing of spending big Bucks on a new SLR / lenses though!.... we all have our individual hobbies....my H likes to put $$ in coins, that's his thing.. 

It's important that whomever we get with at least supports what our passions are.. because THEY ARE A PART OF US..it's part of the package...

*2&out*...you made the right decision to NOT take that woman on another date... 

I also wouldn't spend big bucks on animals.. I don't like cats all that much, we have one.. she doesn't like me ... I want to take that little beast's head off when the kids leave the butter lid off & that freaking cat was Licking it - she's always jumping on the counters... I am always throwing her out of the house! Really don't care for the dog being in either...TOO HYPER......

I think I would enjoy chickens though!.. ...we keep talking about building a coop...maybe next year.


----------



## askari

Sports car or 'normal' car. I think it depends how old you are.

In my early 20's all I wanted was a Golf GTI...as did alot of people my age....or a sporty BMW. I had neither....couldn't afford one!

Now I'm nudging 50 I would rather have something like a Range Rover. I have nothing to prove...I just like good, solid craftmanship and responable but sedate performance....Like a Harley over a Kawasaki!

A 50+ year old man driving a hot sports car....??....well as one other poster said...'nice car. Sorry about your penis'!


----------



## richardsharpe

Hey..not true. Really. Nothing wrong with MY precious bodily fluids.



askari said:


> snip
> 
> A 50+ year old man driving a hot sports car....??....well as one other poster said...'nice car. Sorry about your penis'!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

pidge70 said:


> A Prius? Oh man, I am soooo disillusioned now.


What was the illusion? A Prius really is a great car in spite of the unsexy rep. Some fantastic engineering and a surprisingly comfortable, practical car.


----------



## C3156

As a car guy, I love cars. Don't really care who made it or how much it is worth. I appreciate the creativity that went into making it and the work that some people put into bringing their dreams to life. It really is no differrent than any other hobby or special interest that people have. Different stokes for different folks.

But this is a funny thread. I guess that I would be judged as having low self esteem and a tiny penis by many just based on one of the cars I own. Will have to remember that the next time I take her out to drive, lol. I will probably laugh harder when I drive my VW TDI.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

*Here is what I want to know from all the men who are INTO fancy expensive sports cars.. do you look down on women who couldn't afford this sort of lifestyle.. I can't help but see it as a "CLASS THING"... 
*
BE VERY HONEST HERE ...(as the rest of us are doing)...

The man I mentioned above. I know his whole family... his parents did well....he went after one of the poorest girls in high school.. large family.. . she was very beautiful .... (the whole visual thing)..she was so poor that HIS parents paid for her braces when they were dating I guess.. I know this guy is not one to look down on women for not earning as much.. but that sort of thing sticks in my head.. I don't think I could ever shake that... like I say.. 

Nothing wrong with anything if that's what makes us happy..enjoying life to the fullest...if we can afford it.. why not!

Money is here to enhance our lives.. we only live once. 

I was talking to a rich chinese teen who our son lives with... we had the funniest conversation one day.... as he said his shoes are like his Girlfriend.. that's what makes him HAPPY... he spends like $400 on his shoes.. it's his pride.. I never heard of anything this silly.. (which I said to him -almost making fun -but in a nice way- he likes me).... then he had to correct me & tell me that many Americans think like this ...why don't I know this.. that I am misinformed.. Hey, maybe he is right !...

He says his shoes are easier than women, he don't want all that drama in his life right now, while he is taking his studies...so in the meantime -his expensive Nikes, special editions, make him happy. I guess we all have something !


----------



## SadSamIAm

SimplyAmorous said:


> *Here is what I want to know from all the men who are INTO fancy expensive sports cars.. do you look down on women who couldn't afford this sort of lifestyle.. I can't help but see it as a "CLASS THING"...
> *
> BE VERY HONEST HERE ...(as the rest of us are doing)...


For me, it has nothing to do with class.

We started with nothing. Met my wife in college. We moved in together and all we had was enough money to buy a used hide a bed that was our furniture and bed and a television (20"). Over the years my business has grown and been successful. We have gone from a crappy apartment to a dump of a house to a better house to a large home with four car garage. We have gone from used old cars to newer cheap cars and now drive new BMWs.

I am 51 and drive a little two door BMW. I do it because I like to. Because I can afford it. My wife also drives a BMW.

Has nothing to do with thinking we are better than anyone else. 

Also has nothing to do with how much self esteem I have or how big my d!nk is.


----------



## Ikaika

C3156 said:


> As a car guy, I love cars. Don't really care who made it or how much it is worth. I appreciate the creativity that went into making it and the work that some people put into bringing their dreams to life. It really is no differrent than any other hobby or special interest that people have. Different stokes for different folks.
> 
> 
> 
> But this is a funny thread. I guess that I would be judged as having low self esteem and a tiny penis by many just based on one of the cars I own. Will have to remember that the next time I take her out to drive, lol. I will probably laugh harder when I drive my VW TDI.



No judging we all have to have our hobbies. Although I can say I'm definitely not a car guy. I hate driving and never had the desire to get my hands greasy under the hood. Wait, did that sound right?


----------



## C3156

Ikaika said:


> No judging we all have to have our hobbies. Although I can say I'm definitely not a car guy. I hate driving and never had the desire to get my hands greasy under the hood. Wait, did that sound right?


lol, depends on the hood....

Even my wife comments about the big penis I have sitting in the garage.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

SadSamIAm said:


> For me, it has nothing to do with class.
> 
> We started with nothing. Met my wife in college. We moved in together and all we had was enough money to buy a used hide a bed that was our furniture and bed and a television (20"). Over the years my business has grown and been successful. We have gone from a crappy apartment to a dump of a house to a better house to a large home with four car garage. We have gone from used old cars to newer cheap cars and now drive new BMWs.
> 
> I am 51 and drive a little two door BMW. I do it because I like to. Because I can afford it. My wife also drives a BMW.
> 
> Has nothing to do with thinking we are better than anyone else.
> 
> Also has nothing to do with how much self esteem I have or how big my d!nk is.


When I am around others who have luxury cars...I can't help but be a little self conscious as we can't relate to the lifestyle so much.. and I know some people really DO look down on those who make less money.. It would be nice to believe this is not so.. but I am realistic here.... obviously they are more successful & worked harder to get where they are... speaking about going to a flea market should probably be avoided ya know. 

My husband feels very blessed with his blue collar job.. I feel it's GOOD we are content with that..we've never complained about $$, never needed to borrow...we wanted a larger family so sacrifices had to be made to afford what we wanted...not buying newer cars has helped greatly in achieving this goal for us.. 

We went out to eat breakfast one morning with 3 guys my Husband works ...2 retired now...one had a brand spanking new Chevy truck, probably cost $50,000 ...(this guy is always buying new toys, the newest cell phone)...another a bright red picture perfect farrier







...and we pull in between them with our 1991 Buick (Grandpa car) he painted with blue rustoleum-picking up a can from walmart last year...(paint job $20 do it yourself!)... (Oh we get some looks going down the street with that)..... we were all laughing about this in the restaurant.. we're pretty at ease for making fun of ourselves.. but still.. 

I wonder sometimes what people REALLY THINK..... the guys at work joke with my husband that he needs a crank on his hood..Our newest vehicle is a '99 suburban. 

Heck I think our car came out pretty darn good -even if it's TOO BLUE...this is our hot rod ..I've referred to it as our "smurf mobile".. 










I was happy to get our 2 sons included in a Limo ride to the Prom so they could avoid taking this car.. they didn't care amazingly -- *but I was thinking of what others would think. *

If I was single, I wonder how many men would notice me in this .. ha ha.. Really I LOVE this car...6 seat belts, 4 cylinder Iron duke engine... 10 yrs ago, I put this on our credit card for $2,000 ... he's replaced a gas tank & a few things....I hope we can get it to last another 5 yrs.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

SimplyAmorous said:


> *Here is what I want to know from all the men who are INTO fancy expensive sports cars.. do you look down on women who couldn't afford this sort of lifestyle.. I can't help but see it as a "CLASS THING"... *


*

No. I don't look down on anyone at all. I grew up dirt poor. Part of me is still the scrappy, defiant, expectations challenging trailer kid. I identify with those who struggle and reject the lead spoon - the overachievers. My dream car growing up was to have a new Trans Am (and where I came from, that was really wishing on a star)... not exactly inspiring to me today. I've also learned that life turns on a dime. I went from homeless to working for NASA and having a beachfront condo and 3 motorcycles in the span of about 4 years. I lost everything I owned in Hurricane Katrina (who knew you should still buy flood insurance when you're on the 5th floor? lol). Things come and things go. When I was a teen, I thought I'd be all but rich if I could make 40k/yr. lol It's all relative. I remember where I'm from and don't want to forget. It's one of the reasons I'm a Big Brothers, Big Sisters Mentor. I'm all about showing kids growing up like I did that there's more... and it's just one obstacle at a time away. Head down. Keep moving forward. Define yourself. Spending time with those kids helps me remember and know who I am. I get as much out of it as they do.

If anything, I have a weird attraction to poor women because I see my mom in them - struggling, and it inspires a desire to be the guy who swoops in like prince charming and changes her world. It's not a healthy thing, and I'm not prince charming. It's childhood damage/baggage on several fronts. Rescuing mom by proxy and affirming my worth by being the hero. Therapy ftw!  lol*


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

I just went emotionally deep and ruined the sports car thread. :'(

:rofl:


----------



## Anonymous07

askari said:


> A 50+ year old man driving a hot sports car....??....well as one other poster said...'nice car. Sorry about your penis'!


Not sure about that. It's typically the guys driving huge, raised trucks where I think "sorry about your penis", as they seem to be trying to overcompensate for something missing. The old men driving sports cars just mean 'mid-life crisis', "I'm trying to act young" in my mind.


----------



## Holland

Anonymous07 said:


> Not sure about that. It's typically the guys driving huge, raised trucks where I think "sorry about your penis", as they seem to be trying to overcompensate for something missing. *The old men driving sports cars just mean 'mid-life crisis', "I'm trying to act young" in my mind.*


Yes maybe that plus the other thing is that most people cannot afford exy cars in their youth but can as they get older, so why not spend up big on a car they want?

My car was $140,000 no way could I have afforded that in my 30"s but now I can so yay for me. I guess it is the same for many middle aged people.


----------



## MountainRunner

Anonymous07 said:


> Not sure about that. *It's typically the guys driving huge, raised trucks where I think "sorry about your penis", as they seem to be trying to overcompensate for something missing.* The old men driving sports cars just mean 'mid-life crisis', "I'm trying to act young" in my mind.



Oh great...Just had to say it, yeah?  *grin*









That's the way I bought it though...lifted w/ oversize tires (hate it and as soon as these tires are bald, I'm restoring the damn thing back to stock). My wife drives the sports car...Or I should say "performance sedan"...Volvo S80 Turbo. I have to admit, it's a sweet ride.


----------



## Fozzy

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> What was the illusion? A Prius really is a great car in spite of the unsexy rep. Some fantastic engineering and a surprisingly comfortable, practical car.


----------



## Fozzy

Anonymous07 said:


> Not sure about that. It's typically the guys driving huge, raised trucks where I think "sorry about your penis", as they seem to be trying to overcompensate for something missing. The old men driving sports cars just mean 'mid-life crisis', "I'm trying to act young" in my mind.


I actually almost never see the stereotypical old guy in the sports car. 

I do see a lot of "thirty-thousand dollar millionaires"--the 23 year old call center guy who spends every penny he makes on his audi and buckets of hair gel.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening simplyamorous
I live in an area where there is great diversity in wealth. I know people who have been homeless, and I have a friend with a private jet (oh and a Lamborghini - but that cost isn't noticeable relative to the jet). I've been pretty poor (borrowed money from friends to eat), and pretty wealthy. 

Honestly it doesn't matter. There is always someone so much poorer than you that you really can't imagine it. There is always someone so much wealthier than you that you can't imagine it.

I don't look up or down on either. I do try to be careful about saying things that indicate my wealth around poorer people just to avoid looking like I'm bragging. 

I'm actually quite regretting buying a nice car because even though its fun to drive, it presents completely the wrong image. 




SimplyAmorous said:


> When I am around others who have luxury cars...I can't help but be a little self conscious as we can't relate to the lifestyle so much.. and I know some people really DO look down on those who make less money.. It would be nice to believe this is not so.. but I am realistic here.... obviously they are more successful & worked harder to get where they are... speaking about going to a flea market should probably be avoided ya know.
> snip
> .


----------



## Ikaika

I could never bring myself to spend too much money on a car. That is not to say I have not and will not buy a brand new car, but it has to be practical. I would rather spend the extra money on my music equipment. 

I have way more invested in my in-home music studio than I do in both of my cars that I bought brand new. Keeping to the thread - I guess if the ladies want to "feel" anything, they can do so on what I see as my priorities. Plus if I can't fit my equipment into the car to jam with friends what good is it. So yea, a mini won't do


----------



## MountainRunner

Ikaika said:


> I could never bring myself to spend too much money on a car. That is not to say I have not and will not buy a brand new car, but it has to be practical. * I would rather spend the extra money on my music equipment. *


Word....I spent more money on that tractor I posted than any of the vehicles I own right now. But then again...when one has to cut a road to the back of the property through dense Manzanita, Pine, and Fir....a Masarati just isn't gonna do the trick, ya know?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Is he a safe and considerate driver, who makes being a passenger fun? And, is he willing to let me drive sometimes?

My eldest son's friend's stepdad had an awesome sports car. He used to drive the kids to games and practices (he coached sometimes). He never cared about little dings or spills or whatever. I think he said once that when the next year's model rolled around, a used car would make someone happy when he traded in.
He once hit a raccoon and my son remarked to me that the guy was more concerned about the raccoon than his car <3

(Unfortunately the stepson died in a car accident where one of his friends wasn't as safe or considerate a driver as the stepdad was...)

It's all about the ride, not the car. The car is nice, but a tool behind the wheel spoils it all.

One a beautiful middle-aged actress came to our town (a resort town) for a filming. She stayed for a while and brought her beautiful, beautiful sports car. Which she drove on her own, without a body guard, with the top down. She parked it on the public street. One day we were leaving for a bicycling-camping trip and stopped at the bagel place downtown. We stood beside my station wagon which was loaded up with camping and bicycling gear, and I was holding my one year old and a cup of coffee to go. It was pretty early in the morning, and the actress drove by all cheerful and wonderful in her ride and slowed down and waved at us and all I could do was smile (my hands were full). Nothing like a car and a driver that go together...

It takes grace and elegance, man or woman to handle a car. Otherwise the car is going to make you look like a complete idiot.


----------



## Anonymous07

MountainRunner said:


> Oh great...Just had to say it, yeah?  *grin*
> 
> That's the way I bought it though...lifted w/ oversize tires (hate it and as soon as these tires are bald, I'm restoring the damn thing back to stock). My wife drives the sports car...Or I should say "performance sedan"...Volvo S80 Turbo. I have to admit, it's a sweet ride.


A Toyota Tacoma is not a 'huge' truck though, so I don't see yours as a problem. I'm talking more about a truck like the Dodge Ram or Nissan Titan. Those large trucks, where you are wondering what they are missing. My brother's friend had the Nissan Titan raised, large tires. We always bugged him about it.


----------



## MountainRunner

Anonymous07 said:


> A Toyota Tacoma is not a 'huge' truck though, so I don't see yours as a problem.


OK, cool. My ego and my penis thanks you. *giggle*


----------



## *LittleDeer*

OP cars aren't my thing, so I couldn't care less really. As long as it is clean and goes from A to B, who cares.


----------



## scatty

I LOVE classic cars! New sports cars never interest me, they are so boring! Now, my man driving a stick- I go wild! I even agreed to buy one I never could drive just to see my man's feet and hands WORK IT!

I love to go to classic car shows and see the love some people will give to restore a car, yet keep the original "soul" intact. Beautiful!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> *I just went emotionally deep and ruined the sports car thread. *:'(
> 
> :rofl:










that's good for the soul once in a while !



DvlsAdvc8 said:


> *No. I don't look down on anyone at all. I grew up dirt poor. Part of me is still the scrappy, defiant, expectations challenging trailer kid. I identify with those who struggle and reject the lead spoon - the overachievers*.


 I grew up in a trailer court too, my Grandparents owned it.. I've always identified with blue collar folks.. I just feel I can let my hair down more with them. 



> My dream car growing up was to have a new Trans Am (and where I came from, that was really wishing on a star)... not exactly inspiring to me today.* I've also learned that life turns on a dime. I went from homeless to working for NASA and having a beachfront condo and 3 motorcycles in the span of about 4 years. I lost everything I owned in Hurricane Katrina (who knew you should still buy flood insurance when you're on the 5th floor? lol).*


 NASA ...really !! WOW! Obviously you had the extra cash for this insurance.. but who would have thought!... Sounds when you get your hands on the good life, you live it to the fullest....3 motorcycles in 4 yrs...now that's indulgence !!.... puts me in mind of what happens to the typical Lottery winner.... 



> Things come and things go. When I was a teen, I thought I'd be all but rich if I could make 40k/yr. lol It's all relative. *I remember where I'm from and don't want to forget. It's one of the reasons I'm a Big Brothers, Big Sisters Mentor.* I'm all about showing kids growing up like I did that there's more... and it's just one obstacle at a time away. Head down. Keep moving forward. Define yourself. *Spending time with those kids helps me remember and know who I am. I get as much out of it as they do*.


 I think that is great therapy *for YOU* too.. that's wonderful !! 



> *If anything, I have a weird attraction to poor women because I see my mom in them - struggling, and it inspires a desire to be the guy who swoops in like prince charming and changes her world. It's not a healthy thing, and I'm not prince charming. It's childhood damage/baggage on several fronts. Rescuing mom by proxy and affirming my worth by being the hero. Therapy ftw*!  lol


 I don't know that it's all bad feeling that way.. but MEN should be VERY careful here .. too much white knight, a woman could be using him !! I didn't use my husband...and I do look upon him in a similar light.. his family even took me in at age 18 to live with them.. they've all been a blessing to me and I will always be grateful.



> *richardsharpe said*: *I live in an area where there is great diversity in wealth. I know people who have been homeless, and I have a friend with a private jet (oh and a Lamborghini - but that cost isn't noticeable relative to the jet). I've been pretty poor (borrowed money from friends to eat), and pretty wealthy.
> 
> Honestly it doesn't matter. There is always someone so much poorer than you that you really can't imagine it. There is always someone so much wealthier than you that you can't imagine it*.


 Most of our friends seem to live paycheck to paycheck, I do see their struggles.. My H came home from work today mentioning a comment made from one of his co-workers about people who hold signs up for hand outs.. we've been seeing more in our town near the Walmart store.... I find it so very sad  -but you don't know if what is written is even true...if it IS.. the loss of PRIDE is so unimaginable...I cringe just thinking about what it would feel like to be in their shoes. 

When someone comes from very little... and climbs to what others call SUCCESS...through honest hard work .... it's very admirable... something to be praised. 



> *I'm actually quite regretting buying a nice car because even though its fun to drive, it presents completely the wrong image*.


 I think you would have less to worry about with an updated vehicle over someone like us driving an antique that doesn't fit in car shows.. ha ha 

Images....that's the thing.. how we dress, what we drive.. everything leaves impressions.. good or bad......there is no way to escape it...
.
...There is this man in our area, he is like 80 yrs old.. the strangest character I think we've ever come across... He's a one man Tree cutter...watching him take down this monster tree limb by limb at a neighbors.. . a pianist and a millionaire so we have heard.. but drives around in this BOMB of a car.. and he has long black hair.. he actually looks like a homeless man -but he's loaded.. and very intelligent ....you just can't always tell a book by it's cover !!!

Thank you for answering Guys!



> *scatty said*: *Now, my man driving a stick- I go wild! I even agreed to buy one I never could drive just to see my man's feet and hands WORK IT*!


 we love those stick shifts too.. our 1st Suburban was.. now those are hard to find! I went from learning on a Chevette to driving that with a PLOW on it.. made me feel pretty powerful ....better stay out of my way!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

SimplyAmorous said:


> NASA ...really !! WOW! Obviously you had the extra cash for this insurance.. but who would have thought!... Sounds when you get your hands on the good life, you live it to the fullest....3 motorcycles in 4 yrs...now that's indulgence !!.... puts me in mind of what happens to the typical Lottery winner....


Nah, it's not as indulgent as you might think. I landed a great job, let a college buddy of mine buy me out of a business we started that had grown pretty well but I didn't really have interest in anymore, and I owned a couple motorcycle forums that grew large enough to provide a little bonus money from sponsors and advertisers, plus enabling me to get some sweet deals. Plus, I had recently married, she landed a good job and we had no debt. So, dual income really.

One of the bikes I bought was a dedicated track bike, another was my street bike, and the third did double duty as my commute bike and for when my ex would ride w me (she didn't like being a passenger).



> I don't know that it's all bad feeling that way.. but MEN should be VERY careful here .. too much white knight, a woman could be using him !!


Nah, that's not so much the issue, although I guess it could happen. The larger issue is that, when you're relationship and even worth is based on being the hero and saving her, what do you do once she's saved? You're right back where you started.



> ...There is this man in our area, he is like 80 yrs old.. the strangest character I think we've ever come across... He's a one man Tree cutter...watching him take down this monster tree limb by limb at a neighbors.. . a pianist and a millionaire so we have heard.. but drives around in this BOMB of a car.. and he has long black hair.. he actually looks like a homeless man -but he's loaded.. and very intelligent ....you just can't always tell a book by it's cover !!!


The wealthiest man I know personally drives a Ford Aerostar minivan.


----------



## TheGoodGuy

Don't know if I'm too late to this party or not, but I did consider my vehicle after my divorce. I drove a used gmc full size for many years. The long bed work truck style, 2 wheel drive, am/fm only, single cab, ugly; and thought nothing of it. Definitely NOT the sexy jacked up Dodge or Toyota we're hearing about in this thread. 

When I divorced and Ex took her 4wd vehicle, I thought I should get something to get me around in the snow when it happened. Also I couldn't imagine picking up women in my old nondescript 200k mile truck, clean as it was. So I kept the truck for when I wanted to haul stuff and bought a 4 year old all wheel drive Acura TL sedan. And I freakin love it! Me and my daughter have something safe to drive around and it's nice enough that I don't get the "what the hell is this guy picking me up in?" looks.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

TheGoodGuy said:


> *I don't get the "what the hell is this guy picking me up in?" looks*.


Does this REALLY happen?? You've seen it.. felt it ??









Curious...has anyone ever had a women SAY SOMETHING -in regards to an older vehicle, showing her dissatisfaction , or you suspect not continuing a relationship over it ?? 

This is what I would think when getting to know someone with an older Truck/ car...... I would want to know:

*1.* Is this man similar to my mindset... very careful with his money, Debt free living is important to him....just cares more about OTHER things.. status on wheels is not a high priority.... he is what HE is...accept him as he is...

*Or*

*2.* is he living paycheck to paycheck...financially struggling but WISHED he could own that new Truck?? Maybe his credit is so Bad, he couldn't buy one but would have jumped if so... 

The 1st example would be VERY VERY appealing to me ...Compatibility check !







...the 2nd.. probably a fast deal breaker. 

If a vehicle is still running reliably... can be fixed, a little rust, some holes patched to look good enough, a new paint job (I help my Husband with this work)....why get rid of it....We try to keep stuff till it's exhausted it's use...when it would cost MORE to fix it than replace it.

We bought a Red microwave one time because the white one we had..when you shut the door, the eject piece flies out.......(no big deal really, you just hold it in when you are opening the door) bought this new red one anyway... that thing was JUNK ...only lasted a year or 2.. (meanwhile we put the faulty white ejection microwave in our garage) ...

So we got it back out.. figuring why buy another !... that one still works...put it in our kitchen again.. it's a lot of fun when kids come over, heck even adults, they go to shut the door & this piece flies out, they think they broke it! Lots of laughs... still works!

This Winter, my H kept saying the Truck with the plow was on it's last leg... hoping it would make it through.. then ... almost to the last snowfall but didn't quite make it.. BANG [email protected]#$.... a rod went through the engine, oil spilled all over the driveway.. Yep.. it was dead.. we probably had that truck going on 13 yrs.. 

Some likes sports cars, some likes to put their money into Guitars/ musical equipment (this would be our older son, bigger amps, foot pedals).... I'd rather put it into my homestead, to improve our property or family vacations (going to a resort this summer...9 of us ...a nice chunk of cash there)....
My Husband is a coin collector.... he likes to put his money into $$







... not going to complain about that.. the value never goes down...


----------



## TheGoodGuy

Yup. Seen it and felt it (once anyway, glad I didn't end up with that one) at different times. Don't get me wrong. I didn't go completely nuts with my car. It cost far less than most folks nice SUVs. It was very affordable, and I plan to drive it til the wheels fall off, just like the truck that already has 200k


----------



## Wolf1974

SimplyAmorous said:


> Does this REALLY happen?? You've seen it.. felt it ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Curious...has anyone ever had a women SAY SOMETHING -in regards to an older vehicle, showing her dissatisfaction , or you suspect not continuing a relationship over it ?? *
> 
> This is what I would think when getting to know someone with an older Truck/ car...... I would want to know:
> 
> *1.* Is this man similar to my mindset... very careful with his money, Debt free living is important to him....just cares more about OTHER things.. status on wheels is not a high priority.... he is what HE is...accept him as he is...
> 
> *Or*
> 
> *2.* is he living paycheck to paycheck...financially struggling but WISHED he could own that new Truck?? Maybe his credit is so Bad, he couldn't buy one but would have jumped if so...
> 
> The 1st example would be VERY VERY appealing to me ...Compatibility check !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the 2nd.. probably a fast deal breaker.
> 
> If a vehicle is still running reliably... can be fixed, a little rust, some holes patched to look good enough, a new paint job (I help my Husband with this work)....why get rid of it....We try to keep stuff till it's exhausted it's use...when it would cost MORE to fix it than replace it.
> 
> We bought a Red microwave one time because the white one we had..when you shut the door, the eject piece flies out.......(no big deal really, you just hold it in when you are opening the door) bought this new red one anyway... that thing was JUNK ...only lasted a year or 2.. (meanwhile we put the faulty white ejection microwave in our garage) ...
> 
> So we got it back out.. figuring why buy another !... that one still works...put it in our kitchen again.. it's a lot of fun when kids come over, heck even adults, they go to shut the door & this piece flies out, they think they broke it! Lots of laughs... still works!
> 
> This Winter, my H kept saying the Truck with the plow was on it's last leg... hoping it would make it through.. then ... almost to the last snowfall but didn't quite make it.. BANG [email protected]#$.... a rod went through the engine, oil spilled all over the driveway.. Yep.. it was dead.. we probably had that truck going on 13 yrs..
> 
> Some likes sports cars, some likes to put their money into Guitars/ musical equipment (this would be our older son, bigger amps, foot pedals).... I'd rather put it into my homestead, to improve our property or family vacations (going to a resort this summer...9 of us ...a nice chunk of cash there)....
> My Husband is a coin collector.... he likes to put his money into $$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... not going to complain about that.. the value never goes down...


Ohh yes SA. Several times as a matter of fact. When I was first divorced I had to pay a high amount for child support/ daycare expenses. I had to sell my SUV and about all I could afford was an older Kia Optima. This was around the time I started dating.

I had one woman stop dating me so she could date a guy with a porche. 

Several comments were made about my car by some dates that I had but the Porche girl was the most extreme. The comments were always something along the line of that car just doesn't really look your style. My response was always it isn't but it's what I had to do to take care of my kids. Women either respected that or didn't and I didn't hear from them again. It was suggested I just always hide my car on first dates...nope never did. I don't pretend I'm something I'm not. I'm not rich and never will be...I'm ok with that

2 years ago my x got a huge promotion at work. Unfortunately for her because she is a public employee like me her pay was posted online and she now makes as much as I do. I printed it out and went immediately to court and had my child support dismissed. That opened up about 800 a month. That was on a wed. On that Friday I went and bought my truck


----------



## SimplyAmorous

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> *Nah, that's not so much the issue, although I guess it could happen. The larger issue is that, when you're relationship and even worth is based on being the hero and saving her, what do you do once she's saved? You're right back where you started*.


I am sure I look through different lenses here.. I will forever look upon my H as my Hero ...he was there for me when I needed him.. I know I have enhanced his life AS MUCH as he has enhanced mine.. He wasn't there for Praise & honor, he generally cared ... he wanted to INVEST in me.. and I am ever thankful that has continued all of these years.. 

When I hear songs like Enrique Iglesisas's  Hero or Beyoncé's HALO ...it's something that lives on...I can't help but feel the words.. 

But you know.. Mrs Romantic here...all types of women out there...

What does a GUY want...  a Material girl  ....some "high maintenance" expecting the finest of everything- hey if the man Loves that TOO.. then it's a GREAT MATCH [email protected]#......then some of us are content with the simple things materially.. but we revel greatly in the sentimental, what we FEEL towards each other..that brings us the most fulfillment. 



> *The wealthiest man I know personally drives a Ford Aerostar minivan*.


:smthumbup: If we ever made 6 figures.. this wold be us. Husband is a Chevy man though...Fords are "found on the road dead" to us.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Wolf1974 said:


> * It was suggested I just always hide my car on first dates...nope never did. I don't pretend I'm something I'm not. I'm not rich and never will be...I'm ok with that*


 I like the attitude! Good for you !


----------



## southbound

SimplyAmorous said:


> Does this REALLY happen?? You've seen it.. felt it ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious...has anyone ever had a women SAY SOMETHING -in regards to an older vehicle, showing her dissatisfaction , or you suspect not continuing a relationship over it ??


I've heard of it happening to guys, and not necessarily from the upper class women.

I think most would not admit that stuff makes a difference, but I think everybody judges from their standpoint; everybody wants at least what they have. 

I've wondered if these people who started out with nothing but have made great leaps financially and say they never forgot where they came from at age 55, would be satisfied with a new relationship with someone much below their current level.


----------



## RandomDude

Wolf1974 said:


> Ohh yes SA. Several times as a matter of fact. When I was first divorced I had to pay a high amount for child support/ daycare expenses. I had to sell my SUV and about all I could afford was an older Kia Optima. This was around the time I started dating.
> 
> I had one woman stop dating me so she could date a guy with a porche.
> 
> Several comments were made about my car by some dates that I had but the Porche girl was the most extreme. The comments were always something along the line of that car just doesn't really look your style. My response was always it isn't but it's what I had to do to take care of my kids. Women either respected that or didn't and I didn't hear from them again. It was suggested I just always hide my car on first dates...nope never did. I don't pretend I'm something I'm not. I'm not rich and never will be...I'm ok with that


My ex-gf was a rather material girl but I had no complaints in regards to my Nissan Maxima. I did treat it like my mobile bedroom though (it's very lady-friendly! cozy and clean)

Also test drove a 4C recently but didn't enjoy it. Also a little too much attention. It's fast sure (4.5 seconds 0-100), but I prefer my smooth ride and my daughter is still fond of the car she chose (by not crying in it!) - so I'll be keeping my Maxima for some time. Not interested in spending more than 100K either for a car. Already have a car, boat and hang glider. If I spend more than 100K it'll be a helicopter and a helipad... or a monster truck, or a jetpack, or...


----------



## SecondTime'Round

TheGoodGuy said:


> Don't know if I'm too late to this party or not, but I did consider my vehicle after my divorce. I drove a used gmc full size for many years. The long bed work truck style, 2 wheel drive, am/fm only, single cab, ugly; and thought nothing of it. Definitely NOT the sexy jacked up Dodge or Toyota we're hearing about in this thread.
> 
> When I divorced and Ex took her 4wd vehicle, I thought I should get something to get me around in the snow when it happened. Also I couldn't imagine picking up women in my old nondescript 200k mile truck, clean as it was. So I kept the truck for when I wanted to haul stuff and bought a 4 year old all wheel drive Acura TL sedan. And I freakin love it! Me and my daughter have something safe to drive around and it's nice enough that I don't get the "what the hell is this guy picking me up in?" looks.


I'd be more more apt to check out a man in an Acura TL than a souped up sports car .


----------



## Runs like Dog

I think of them the same as those middle aged guys on their $5,000 carbon fiber bicycles. There's an older fellow around here with a Benz AMG-SL65. I guess if you have $200,000 to spend it's nice. Never going to get it out of 3rd gear, legally.


----------



## Lon

SecondTime'Round said:


> I'd be more more apt to check out a man in an Acura TL than a souped up sports car .


So you like a man that is not willing to compromise on what he thinks is essentials and pays 2x as much for a mid size family sedan than anyone needs to? 

(Just teasing, I have always liked the TL but they are pretty much the same price as a souped up sports car but without the fun)


----------



## Lon

What do you ladies think of a guy that puts expensive alloy wheels and lowers a base model cheap sedan? Because that's gonna be me as soon as I pull the trigger on which set to get for my summer tires...

My GF thinks it's silly to waste that much money on wheels, however I factored this in when I choose to buy the ford fusion used with the factory steel rims, whereas her brand new loaded Mazda 6 came with the alloys included (which was probably an option that cost more than what I'm about to spend, plus she paid more than double what I did!)


----------



## kristin2349

Lon said:


> What do you ladies think of a guy that puts expensive alloy wheels and lowers a base model cheap sedan? Because that's gonna be me as soon as I pull the trigger on which set to get for my summer tires...
> 
> My GF thinks it's silly to waste that much money on wheels, however I factored this in when I choose to buy the ford fusion used with the factory steel rims, whereas her brand new loaded Mazda 6 came with the alloys included (which was probably an option that cost more than what I'm about to spend, plus she paid more than double what I did!)


I'm not a normal female when it comes to cars. I love nice custom wheels (nothing like spinners or something that throws the suspension out of whack) I'm a sucker for painted calipers, or the tell tale red ceramic Brembo brakes. Wierd I know.

If you are happy with your base model sedan and want to pimp it out go ahead. If you have the cash and that is how you want to spend it on wheels go for it. You can only stuff so much $$$ in a casket! 

I wouldn't date or not date a guy based on him driving a sports car. If he had a sloppy, dirty car that was not maintained that would be a turn off.


----------



## Lon

kristin2349 said:


> I'm not a normal female when it comes to cars. I love nice custom wheels (nothing like spinners or something that throws the suspension out of whack) I'm a sucker for painted calipers, or the tell tale red ceramic Brembo brakes. Wierd I know.
> 
> If you are happy with your base model sedan and want to pimp it out go ahead. If you have the cash and that is how you want to spend it on wheels go for it. You can only stuff so much $$$ in a casket!
> 
> I wouldn't date or not date a guy based on him driving a sports car. If he had a sloppy, dirty car that was not maintained that would be a turn off.


I have my winter tires on the factory rims and need a second set to put summer tires on so I can change them over myself anyways. Buying nice alloys is not that much more than steel wheels, so it's an opportunity to do it up right, and this is the first time I've been in a financial place to do anything fancy and every since my first car 20 years ago I've wanted to customize wheels. Biggest problem I'm having finding the right ones is I want to put 19 inchers on it, but they are hard to find, almost everything is 18" or 20". And though I finally have the money for this, it's a matter of priorities. I'm also a little concerned about the hassle of having them stolen, my city is bad for property crime and I don't have secure parking where I work. I'm getting all excited when I see sexy rims on this car on the online configurators though! (No spinners, lol!)

I already bought the caliper paint too, lol... Not red though, gloss black.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Lon said:


> So you like a man that is not willing to compromise on what he thinks is essentials and pays 2x as much for a mid size family sedan than anyone needs to?
> 
> (Just teasing, I have always liked the TL but they are pretty much the same price as a souped up sports car but without the fun)


Hahaha!!! That was funny. I'm really just not a car gal. I recently bought (leased) my first car all by myself (8 days ago) because my STBX abruptly left me without a car, told me to put my big girl panties on and go buy a car for the first time in my life. Got a Rav 4. The only "fancy" thing I wanted to make sure it had was a backup camera . (Sun roof is a plus, too).


----------



## Lon

This is the look i think I'm gonna go for:


----------



## kristin2349

Yes Lon, that is a nice looking car. I almost always buy Gunmetal metallic cars and get the windows tinted. And then add mostly black alloys. I like it.

That car actually looks a bit like the Saab 9-5 formerly the 9000. I really miss Saabs (I'm from New England so I was required to own one once).


----------



## Lon

kristin2349 said:


> Yes Lon, that is a nice looking car. I almost always buy Gunmetal metallic cars and get the windows tinted. And then add mostly black alloys. I like it.


I have actually been leaning towards chrome or a brighter silver, I see so many black rims or black with machined face like these, but the chrome/polished lip is what sets these ones off for my car, ties into the bits of chrome trim. Tricky part is that the configurators don't show the sidewall aspect very accurately, so those rims look perfect to me but I want be able to find anything like that in the right size. 18" will be more sidewall, and 20" looks ridiculous.


----------



## kristin2349

Lon said:


> I have actually been leaning towards chrome or a brighter silver, I see so many black rims or black with machined face like these, but the chrome/polished lip is what sets these ones off for my car, ties into the bits of chrome trim. Tricky part is that the configurators don't show the sidewall aspect very accurately, so those rims look perfect to me but I want be able to find anything like that in the right size. 18" will be more sidewall, and 20" looks ridiculous.


I like black to offset some of the chrome that is just my personal opinion, also because I can be lazy about keeping my wheels spotless and brake dust makes me nuts on my nice alloys. Are you tinting the windows?

20" on a Ford Fusion, NO lol! I have 20" on my SUV! My "married woman's luxury SUV" So now that I'm single I need a cute single girls sports car. This thread has made me think twice about my two choices but I'm doing it. I'm worth it.=


----------



## Fitnessfan

I don't really care what kind of a car someone drives, but it bothers me when someone is acting like they are special because they drive a nice car. Of course, I drive a really nice car so I'm a hypocrite!


----------



## Big Tree




----------



## kristin2349

Hearing the "Dukes of Hazard" theme song in my head.

I'm not sure that car does much for women, but cops will love you in that.


----------



## TheGoodGuy

SecondTime'Round said:


> TheGoodGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if I'm too late to this party or not, but I did consider my vehicle after my divorce. I drove a used gmc full size for many years. The long bed work truck style, 2 wheel drive, am/fm only, single cab, ugly; and thought nothing of it. Definitely NOT the sexy jacked up Dodge or Toyota we're hearing about in this thread.
> 
> When I divorced and Ex took her 4wd vehicle, I thought I should get something to get me around in the snow when it happened. Also I couldn't imagine picking up women in my old nondescript 200k mile truck, clean as it was. So I kept the truck for when I wanted to haul stuff and bought a 4 year old all wheel drive Acura TL sedan. And I freakin love it! Me and my daughter have something safe to drive around and it's nice enough that I don't get the "what the hell is this guy picking me up in?" looks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be more more apt to check out a man in an Acura TL than a souped up sports car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

The fact that you knew it was a TL and not a TSX made me smile.


----------



## karole

When my husband and I started dating, he drove a sports car. I didn't date him because of the car he drove, but I have to admit, that there is nothing sexier than a guy shifting gears in a sports car!! I loved watching him drive........


----------



## lucy999

kristin2349 said:


> So now that I'm single I need a cute single girls sports car.


YES YOU DO! Check out the mazda 3 GTs. Super duper cute, fun to drive, and really inexpensive. Best car I've ever had. Not exactly a sports car, but it goes way faster and has more power than my tin can honda ever did (another wonderful car).

Friends call me Sporty Spice because the car is so far from my norm.

Oh and I purchased it when I knew I was going to be single in a year.  So it might indeed count as a cute, single girl car.


----------



## kristin2349

lucy999 said:


> YES YOU DO! Check out the mazda 3 GTs. Super duper cute, fun to drive, and really inexpensive. Best car I've ever had. Not exactly a sports car, but it goes way faster and has more power than my tin can honda ever did (another wonderful car).
> 
> Friends call me Sporty Spice because the car is so far from my norm.
> 
> Oh and I purchased it when I knew I was going to be single in a year.  So it might indeed count as a cute, single girl car.


I love Mazdas Lucy, they make a great car. I just helped a girlfriend buy an SUV and I picked the CX5 for her and she loves it. Good gas mileage and very sporty despite being a CUV. The 3's are so cute, it felt so small and low compared to my SUV. It is going to be a big adjustment to go to any sports car, it has been a while.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

SimplyAmorous said:


> Does this REALLY happen?? You've seen it.. felt it ??


Young women do it all the time. Single moms do it a lot too. Generally, a car only gets attention. Sometimes it looks impressive after she's already interested, but I've had women dismissive of me as a result of my car - both with crap cars and good cars. Notably, I drove an ugly, boxy, Ford LTD as a teenager and let me tell you... it was more than obvious that girls didn't want to be seen in it. At the time of my divorce, I owned a Prius (in addition to my truck, but almost always drove the Prius). That car got a ton of hate. Less often, someone will think less of me for my Porsche. The former is a DOA relationship in my experience. The latter still has potential so long as you're not actually a d-bag.

I think the perception in a crappy car is that the guy is a loser/unsuccessful/unambitious, or otherwise boring (Prius). Just as men get some kick out of the trophy wife thing - making other guys jealous - a lot of women get a similar kick out of an edgy, exciting, successful guy. I think a lot of them LIKE being seen in my car... sounds crazy and shallow, but really... it's a thing. Also consider that women will often ask each other what the new bf does for a living. If he's a lawyer or a doctor, women are like "jackpot!!" The male version is seeing the new gf and saying "She's smoking hot dude. Well done!"

A guy can drive a crap car and still have high status so long as the car conforms to some popular persona - ie country boys and trucks, surfers-types or hippies and retro looking cars, etc. I think the car you drive is a lot like the clothes you wear - they contribute to image and persona. Prius driver? Practical, dull, probably liberal and maybe he obsesses over his recycling. A "soft" man. Muscle car? Traditional old school masculine attitude, daring, exciting. A "manly" man. These aren't actually true I think, but they are common stereotypes that inform persona - snap judgments people make, and thus play to or against what a woman is looking for. The man's man persona in the muscle car just happens to be what more women are looking for. Then, oddly, once they have him they'll push him into a minivan. 

In my experience, women don't pick just physically attractive men or men with good personalities... they're picking those, AND entire lifestyles. As in "Can I get on board with this guy's life"? (his persona, his interests, everything) For some women, owning a Porsche or Mercedes or Lexus would be a big "no" - it doesn't fit with the simple man; humble man; working man persona they want. For the majority, I don't think that's the case. Most go "woot, he has money *too*! I got a 'catch'" and think "nice car, nice house, nice vacations, and not worrying about bills." (I say *too* because money alone takes an awful lot of money)


----------



## toonaive

Big Tree said:


>


mine is black with the silver stripes


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

SimplyAmorous said:


> What does a GUY want...  a Material girl  ....some "high maintenance" expecting the finest of everything- hey if the man Loves that TOO.. then it's a GREAT MATCH [email protected]#......then some of us are content with the simple things materially.. but we revel greatly in the sentimental, what we FEEL towards each other..that brings us the most fulfillment.


No. The case as I'm framing isn't of a woman who "expects" anything... nor is she materialistic. As I said, there's a measure of class to it. It's rather that she's having a rough life and has a lot of potential if the right doors are opened.

The white knight wants to be the one to open those doors and change her life. In my case, to "save mom"... something I couldn't do as a kid. The problem is that once he's done so, what does he have left to be interested in when that was a critical factor in his interest in her? It's a bad thing.

In your case, "hero" is romantic expression (ie, we're the greatest thing to happen to each other). You're not actually raised out of some objective lower class life. Which, practically speaking, is really saying your relationship is mutually fulfilling.

The damaged hero only gets to be a hero until she's saved.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

kristin2349 said:


> I'm not a normal female when it comes to cars. I love nice custom wheels (nothing like spinners or something that throws the suspension out of whack) I'm a sucker for painted calipers, or the tell tale red ceramic Brembo brakes. Wierd I know.
> 
> If you are happy with your base model sedan and want to pimp it out go ahead. If you have the cash and that is how you want to spend it on wheels go for it. You can only stuff so much $$$ in a casket!
> 
> I wouldn't date or not date a guy based on him driving a sports car. If he had a sloppy, dirty car that was not maintained that would be a turn off.


We should be friends. 

On the sloppy/dirty... well, that's a big part of it isn't it? Car guys drive nice cars and they take great care of them inside and out.


----------



## kristin2349

Lon said:


> I have my winter tires on the factory rims and need a second set to put summer tires on so I can change them over myself anyways. Buying nice alloys is not that much more than steel wheels, so it's an opportunity to do it up right, and this is the first time I've been in a financial place to do anything fancy and every since my first car 20 years ago I've wanted to customize wheels. Biggest problem I'm having finding the right ones is I want to put 19 inchers on it, but they are hard to find, almost everything is 18" or 20". And though I finally have the money for this, it's a matter of priorities. I'm also a little concerned about the hassle of having them stolen, my city is bad for property crime and I don't have secure parking where I work. I'm getting all excited when I see sexy rims on this car on the online configurators though! (No spinners, lol!)
> 
> I already bought the caliper paint too, lol... Not red though, gloss black.



Have you tried TireRack.com?  18" are much more common, and the wheels & tires would probably be cheaper. I love painted calipers, I am a strange girl, lol.


----------



## Lon

kristin2349 said:


> Have you tried TireRack.com? 18" are much more common, and the wheels & tires would probably be cheaper. I love painted calipers, I am a strange girl, lol.


 Tire rack has good selection, and good prices but the exchange rate and brokerage fees are what kill the deal. When Canadian dollar was above par with USD a ton of people shopped their wheels there.

If liking painted calipers is weird then welcome to my universe


----------



## kristin2349

Lon said:


> Tire rack has good selection, and good prices but the exchange rate and brokerage fees are what kill the deal. When Canadian dollar was above par with USD a ton of people shopped their wheels there.
> 
> If liking painted calipers is weird then welcome to my universe


I didn't see that you were in Canada. I love Tire Rack though. I have performance tires on my car and it eats them absurdly fast. 

The guys at the the shop that customizes my car treat me like I am a Unicorn. It is mostly guys getting work done. I had a 3M clear bra added to my car, calipers painted, windows tinted, custom wheels, lighted kick plates...


----------



## Runs like Dog

*Sports car you say? Like a street legal 917?*









Because that's what I think when I think 'sports car'. Sadly though it carries a severely de-tuned engine churning out a measly 550hp at about 1780lbs curbside that's >3lbs/hp. It can barely go 194mph so clearly more power is needed. Full qualifying tune in a later mod 917/30 was north of 1,900hp scaled back to 1,150 for racing. 


THAT's a sports car.


----------



## 2&out

Yea on the Challengers. Going thru my first divorce 16 years ago I brought a used one home with the guy selling it to jack it up and check it good underneath. My STBX at the time came over to drop one of the kids off and said "OMG - that is the ugliest car I've ever seen". I looked at the guy and grinned huge and asked him if we had a deal on the price I offered. He groaned a bit but said OK. My now Ex said "you are such an idiot - I wouldn't be caught dead in that thing ". Yep - and perfect . Still have it - 1970 Panther Pink Challenger TA. Worth more every year and very fun to drive because of the looks it gets.


----------



## Lon

kristin2349 said:


> I didn't see that you were in Canada. I love Tire Rack though. I have performance tires on my car and it eats them absurdly fast.
> 
> The guys at the the shop that customizes my car treat me like I am a Unicorn. It is mostly guys getting work done. I had a 3M clear bra added to my car, calipers painted, windows tinted, custom wheels, lighted kick plates...


Yeah, I'm actually gonna wrap my rims in performance all seasons rather than a performance summer tire because I'm not going to be racing and it and I don't want to have to buy another set after 30k kms. 

So those rims in my first pic are not really available here (can't get them with the polished lip, black only), I found a good online shop for Canadians (KXWheels.com) that has great selection and prices, and I hear the service is pretty good and they have been in business as a brick and mortar store for decades. Found some TSW rims in 19" for a not stupid price and I am close to hitting "confirm purchase"  just waiting to hear back from them on whether they include the hub rings and/or nuts. These rims aren't quite as aggressive looking as the first ones though:

This is what they will look like before I lower it:









and here is after I lower it:









The configurators are funny because the same wheel on the two different body style (one lowered the other not) has a different sidewall profile - I expect the actual sidewall to be exactly in between those two shown. Also the lowering springs won't drop it quite as much as in the second pic, but close!


----------



## kristin2349

That is pretty low Lon, you might want to look into the 3M clear bra. It really keeps the road rash and bug guts off of the front. I love mine. They sell pre-cut kits on eBay pretty cheap now.

I like it, looks like a fun project. Red caliper paint would add a nice pop of color


----------



## Holland

Lon said:


> ......Yeah, I'm actually gonna wrap my rims in performance all seasons rather than a performance summer tire because I'm not going to be racing *and it and I don't want to have to buy another set after 30k kms..... *


Mine have a life of about 25 to 30k's which is a PITA but that is not unusual for high performance low profile tires. That is a new set every year roughly for me, if I drove in a more sedate manner maybe I would get better value but hey when you have a powerful car you may as well use it


----------



## Lon

kristin2349 said:


> That is pretty low Lon, you might want to look into the 3M clear bra. It really keeps the road rash and bug guts off of the front. I love mine. They sell pre-cut kits on eBay pretty cheap now.
> 
> I like it, looks like a fun project. Red caliper paint would add a nice pop of color


Stones are already doing a good number on the paintjob just above the top of the windshield - I'll be doing some minor body work (sanding off the little rust spots that are starting to form and spot painting those areas). Once that's done I'll be putting some PPF on!

I also have a small rust spot on the bottom inside of the drivers door that needs my attention real soon. (I miss my plastic Fiero with the zinc-dipped space frame - that thing couldn't rust at all).


----------



## kristin2349

I miss my Fiero for lots of reasons! One being I was 16 when I got it, life was simple and good. I learned to drive stick on that car. My dad bought it and basically bribed me to learn,lol.

I have owned much better cars since then but you always remember your first.


----------



## 2&out

Lon - be careful on the tire profile height. Very low profile tires and the car will drive firm/hard and any hard bumps is fair chance you'll bend a rim and have replace it. BTW - a Ford Fusion and Mazda 6 are pretty much the same car from 2008 -13 as they collaberated. No offence but if GF bought a 14 or newer Mazda6 might not want to "race" her unless your a much better driver...


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Runs like Dog said:


> *Sports car you say? Like a street legal 917?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's what I think when I think 'sports car'. Sadly though it carries a severely de-tuned engine churning out a measly 550hp at about 1780lbs curbside that's >3lbs/hp. It can barely go 194mph so clearly more power is needed. Full qualifying tune in a later mod 917/30 was north of 1,900hp scaled back to 1,150 for racing.
> 
> 
> THAT's a sports car.


And the first Porsche Le Mans winner. Things got really good in 83 with the 956.


----------



## TheGoodGuy

Lol, love that


----------



## Big Tree

Big Tree said:


>


My wife is a gear head. I am pretty sure that trading in my family car for this beauty snapped her head around. She calls it the "Date night" car.


----------



## Faithful Wife

2&out said:


> Yea on the Challengers. Going thru my first divorce 16 years ago I brought a used one home with the guy selling it to jack it up and check it good underneath. My STBX at the time came over to drop one of the kids off and said "OMG - that is the ugliest car I've ever seen". I looked at the guy and grinned huge and asked him if we had a deal on the price I offered. He groaned a bit but said OK. My now Ex said "you are such an idiot - I wouldn't be caught dead in that thing ". Yep - and perfect . Still have it - 1970 Panther Pink Challenger TA. Worth more every year and very fun to drive because of the looks it gets.


Are you saying it is hot pink? Oooh ooh...pictures???


----------



## TheGoodGuy

SimplyAmorous said:


> All of us come from working blue collar families... They'll be going to college & probably do far better over us.. I hope they remember their roots , so I say.


They will SA. I grew up with a preacher for a father, and 5 kids total. We did not live extravagant lives I promise. I appreciate the nicer things I now have so much more because of my roots. I had/have friends who grew up with plenty of money and they were not as appreciative of their lives. I'm trying my best to teach my daughter the correct attitude towards the important things in life and the "stuff". Hopefully I do an OK job.


----------



## UMP

SecondTime'Round said:


> Nope, don't like it at all. My immediate reaction is, "Nice car! Sorry about your penis . "


How can you make that assumption?
I love cars, always have. I have 9 of them. I drive a different one almost everyday. If one day I drive my Ferrari and the next day my full size pickup truck I can assure you that my penis size stays the same.

The pleasure of driving a sports car is what I am after. I cannot get the same pleasure driving a Ford F-150 than I can with a Ferrari. They both serve their own purpose.

I've always heard the same crap about flashy sports car = small penis. That's about as accurate as saying the earth is square because you can't see past the horizon.


----------



## Lon

UMP said:


> How can you make that assumption?
> I love cars, always have. I have 9 of them. I drive a different one almost everyday. If one day I drive my Ferrari and the next day my full size pickup truck I can assure you that my penis size stays the same.
> 
> The pleasure of driving a sports car is what I am after. I cannot get the same pleasure driving a Ford F-150 than I can with a Ferrari. They both serve their own purpose.
> 
> I've always heard the same crap about flashy sports car = small penis. That's about as accurate as saying the earth is square because you can't see past the horizon.


Why so defensive 

I'd love to have a work truck to do all the projects I have, as well as be able to move my fifth wheel trailer I have permanently parked at my camp site, but I have nowhere to actually park it, wish I had a yard of my own.


----------



## UMP

Lon said:


> Why so defensive
> 
> I'd love to have a work truck to do all the projects I have, as well as be able to move my fifth wheel trailer I have permanently parked at my camp site, but I have nowhere to actually park it, wish I had a yard of my own.


OK, I tell you what, I'll drive whatever THE John Holmes drove.

We should get more scientific on this subject.
How about listing what you drive along with penis length and circumference. 
You start


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

UMP, it's all about putting a person who is seemingly showing off "in their place".

It has nothing to do with accuracy and everything to do with knocking down the person they feel believes they're better than everyone else. Don't sweat it.


----------



## UMP

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> UMP, it's all about putting a person who is seemingly showing off "in their place".
> 
> It has nothing to do with accuracy and everything to do with knocking down the person they feel believes they're better than everyone else. Don't sweat it.


That's the thing, just because someone drives a nice or flashy car does NOT mean they think they are better than anyone.
The crazy part about this is that it's REAL. If I go to work on the same route and drive a Ferrari, I'll get people driving 2 inches from my bumper, cutting me off, and generally all pissed at me. The next day, I'll drive a beat up, rusty, old Chevy pick up truck and it becomes an ENTIRELY different experience.

It's truly amazing and something I deal with every day. 
Every different car I drive comes with it's own preconceived notion as to who the person is driving that car.
I even did a test with my F150. I drove in the slow lane, to work about 5 miles above the speed limit and logged info. The next day I drove the same truck at the same speed, same route, but placed a "GLOCK" sticker in the back window. It was AMAZING to see people glued to my bumper UNTIL they saw the sticker and then backed off.
I think it's just plain sad that people make assumptions about who you are based on what you drive, or feel that the person driving it thinks they are better than you.


----------



## UMP

Lila said:


> See now I had always heard that flashy cars = no working penis, and vehicle size was inversely related to penis size. Is there any truth to it? Who cares!  Seriously, who cares what other people think. Enjoy your ride because it makes you happy.
> 
> FTR my husband drives a Tundra and I've got no complaints in the size department


I try not to care, but you would be absolutely amazed at how people treat you on the road based on what you drive.
It sometimes to the point where I won't drive the fancier cars because I'm so tired of putting up with that kind of crap.
I literally have people flipping me off and screaming obscenities at me for nothing other than driving a nice car. Seriously.

I have even had to lose people because they were following me home for who knows what reason, multiple times.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

UMP said:


> That's the thing, just because someone drives a nice or flashy car does NOT mean they think they are better than anyone.


Oh I agree entirely. But the "feeling" the people saying such things have, is theirs. It derives from within themselves, not in the sports car guy. 

At it's root, it's jealousy and insecurity - resentment of someone else "flaunting". If it wasn't, they simply wouldn't notice the car at all. They aren't aware enough to see it though, so it's rarely admitted. It only registers on the surface as disgust. "ew, d-bag... small penis... poser... etc etc." These are all the same. It's ironic that they say the car doesn't "make him", but they're quick to say the car "breaks him". In doing so, they're unknowingly accepting the premise that a car affects a man's status, which is what they intended to oppose by attacking the sports car driver in the first place.



UMP said:


> If I go to work on the same route and drive a Ferrari, I'll get people driving 2 inches from my bumper, cutting me off, and generally all pissed at me. The next day, I'll drive a beat up, rusty, old Chevy pick up truck and it becomes an ENTIRELY different experience.


Yep. Jealousy be ugly.



UMP said:


> Every different car I drive comes with it's own preconceived notion as to who the person is driving that car.


Today, most people we see in a given day will be in their car while we're driving somewhere. In many ways, a car is what clothing was a couple centuries ago - it conveys personality, wealth and status before introduction. But as a big metal enclosure it can be more easily dehumanized than coming face to face with a person.


----------



## UMP

DvlsAdvc8,
I agree with you completely. The problem is, I love cars and used to love driving the Ferrari. Nowadays, I probably only drive it 100 miles a year because of all the flak I get.

Actually, in some ways, the most enjoyable ride I ever had was my 1987 Chevy pickup. We called her "rusty" for obvious reasons. It was beat up, fully rusted out with a hole in the floor board so I could see the road beneath me and a completely gross faded brown two tone color. It was as if I was blind to everyone around me. Pure bliss!


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Amusing thread on the subject:

http://boards.straightdope.com/sdmb/showthread.php?t=434077

It also covers the converse proposition: "Guys with small cars have big members" and includes the line: "I'd love to ride a Vespa, but I'm worried my p3nis will get caught in the wheels."


----------



## VermisciousKnid

How many drivers of big vehicles have I heard denigrating Toyota Prius drivers? Quite a few. So the big vehicle or expensive vehicle drivers aren't the only ones who suffer from the pre-conceived notions of others.


----------



## 2&out

Faithful Wife - yes. Or kind of - it has a purplish tinge to it. I am tech idiot and don't know how to post pictures on a site like this. But when I Google 1970 Panther Pink Challenger - a Bing.com imagers thing is one of the results. The one with the red Chevy flatbed dump truck in the background is mine. (so is the truck) It's not show perfect but its very good - and I drive it - not trailer it around.


----------



## Lon

UMP said:


> OK, I tell you what, I'll drive whatever THE John Holmes drove.
> 
> We should get more scientific on this subject.
> How about listing what you drive along with penis length and circumference.
> You start


A smartcar


----------



## UMP

VermisciousKnid said:


> How many drivers of big vehicles have I heard denigrating Toyota Prius drivers? Quite a few. So the big vehicle or expensive vehicle drivers aren't the only ones who suffer from the pre-conceived notions of others.


That's a very good point.


----------



## 2&out

Certain cars do seem to bring out the worst in some people. Many years ago I had a chance to buy my dream car and did. The only reason I could was because it didn't run and needed a lot of work. The worst abuse I've ever received over a car has been from other owners of the brand and "collectors". Put a Chevy 327 motor and more modern brakes/wheels/tires into an old Jag XKE and to some you are the lowest of the low sinner. I've actually had people spit on and in it several times. Nice.


----------



## ILoveSparkles

Meh. He's noticed women checking IT (the car) out, but not him. If it's a high end sports car, I'm sure men check IT (again, the car) out as well. Lamborghini will get my attention more than a Camaro, but again, it's CAR not the driver.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

^ The car grabs attention, but the very next thing people do is look to see who is driving it - even men. I see it all the time, especially since I have pretty dark window tint (people don't tend to look away until they're noticed... and they can't tell if they've been noticed or not through the tint).

It's still relatively rare that I get some additional signal of interest from a woman ie smiles, waves (once a week? ev other week?), but people are definitely looking. The driver is attractive or he's not, but the car tends to instill a little bit of positive bias I think. I barely get noticed in my truck (and it's a nice truck that cost almost as much as the car).


----------



## ILoveSparkles

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> ^ The car grabs attention, but the very next thing people do is look to see who is driving it - even men. I see it all the time, especially since I have pretty dark window tint (people don't tend to look away until they're noticed... and they can't tell if they've been noticed or not through the tint).
> 
> It's still relatively rare that I get some additional signal of interest from a woman ie smiles, waves (once a week? ev other week?), but people are definitely looking. The driver is attractive or he's not, but the car tends to instill a little bit of positive bias I think. I barely get noticed in my truck (and it's a nice truck that cost almost as much as the car).


I am a woman. Yes I glance at the driver, just because I'm curious if it is a male or female. I don't look long enough to see features of the driver so he/she could be the most beautiful person on Earth - I wouldn't notice - especially through the tint. And yes, I look away before I'm noticed. I'm not going to stare at him/her or the car until I get caught. That's just creepy.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Yes said:


> I'm not going to stare at him/her or the car until I get caught. That's just creepy.


Some do, and I don't consider it creepy - I think that's more of a female thing. My guess is that someone doing so wants to be seen looking. A show of interest.

I met my EW this way (although, she had seen me somewhere else before. I hadn't seen her before).


----------



## DTO

coffee4me said:


> "How do you feel about a man owning a nice sports car?"
> 
> I see a man with a sports car and I know we are not compatible. I skip over any men on dating sites with pics of their car or motorcycle. Those things don't impress me.


I am not in the sports car market so this is purely a theoretical question, but why would it matter?

It's a mistake to think that a guy buys a sports car to impress someone and get validation. Truth is that people buy them simply because they car afford them and want to do something nice for themselves.

It is not a matter of wastefulness either. Spending $40k on a muscle car (Mustang, Camaro, Challenger) is not a ton of money for a car these days. You will spend more on a small Bimmer or on a nice pickup or SUV that costs a ton to drive around. 

My point is that I suspect people see someone in a performance coupe and think "show-off" or "midlife crisis" but would not think the same about the same person driving a Mercedes or big pick-up, simply based on personal bias.

ETA: I think judging someone on their car is foolish. My daily driver is an old sedan from the last millennium, and my other car is a nice Odyssey. I've had some ignorant folks have an attitude of "why would you drive that". Can't imagine why, but it's there.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Specifically, a picture on your dating profile is supposed to convey information about you. What you include in the picture is a conscious choice. Presumably, you compose the picture according to what is important to you. 

She is saying that if a sports car makes it in to the picture, it implies that either: 1. Flashy cars are too important to you, OR 2. The fact that you choose to augment your picture with a symbol of wealth says something about you. 

If this hypothetical guy just uses a picture of himself, doesn't talk about his fancy car (presumably to impress), and they meet and hit it off and he's kind to animals and orphans, and then she sees his fancy car after all of that I wager that reaction will be different.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

VermisciousKnid said:


> Specifically, a picture on your dating profile is supposed to convey information about you. What you include in the picture is a conscious choice. Presumably, you compose the picture according to what is important to you.
> 
> She is saying that if a sports car makes it in to the picture, it implies that either: 1. Flashy cars are too important to you, OR 2. The fact that you choose to augment your picture with a symbol of wealth says something about you.
> 
> If this hypothetical guy just uses a picture of himself, doesn't talk about his fancy car (presumably to impress), and they meet and hit it off and he's kind to animals and orphans, and then she sees his fancy car after all of that I wager that reaction will be different.


I agree with your two points, and would add a third. The car/motorcycle/etc can be an indicator of hobby/interest. A guy who likes building/restoring classic cars having a pic of a classic car he built. Myself having motorcycle racing pics. The actual motorcycle is the cheap side of the hobby even... if I wanted to show off money I'd have pics of tires for days. lol

These are legitimately above self-aggrandizing, and pretty important I think, because they reveal a guy has passion for something - whatever it is. He's a doer. That's a very attractive quality. Or, at the least something to be aware of... long hours in the garage or whatever it is. If you date me, you need to know that I'm going to be at the racetrack pretty often during the summer, often entire weekends, and even going on road trips to non-local tracks. If she's going to have a problem with that, or can't get on board with spending time with me as I follow my passions, she shouldn't waste either of our time.

Such pics can do more than just show off your stuff. They also tell what you love to do and are passionate about. Having pics showing a passion for motorcycles or cars is no less worthy a passion than a pic of you hiking.

It's not all about the object.


----------



## UMP

Since my last post I did some more research.
A couple weeks ago I drove my Porsche to a diner for some breakfast. This young waitress saw me drive up and was all over me with smiles and such. This past week end I drove up to the same place, same day, same clothes, same waitress saw me but this time I drove my older truck. She did not even give me the time of day.
It's not like I'm ugly or good looking. I am 53, in good shape but am showing my age.
Let's face it. 
Nice cars at least get you attention.
That can't be argued.


----------



## Healer

SecondTime'Round said:


> Nope, don't like it at all. My immediate reaction is, "Nice car! Sorry about your penis . "


I drive a Mazda3.


----------



## Lon

My new rims arrived, ended up going with chromies, they were good price but I suspect the chrome finish is not very durable. No pictures yet, I spent Sunday datailing the inside and cleaning the outside, but was too busy to actually take picture - will get on that soon before I destroy the rims  just today I already curbed the front passenger side, grr - worst noise I ever heard. Parallel parking on the outside corners of cul-de-sacs is dumb.


----------



## Brigit

My husband drives a Nissan Hybrid. Chicks are all over dat.


----------



## Lon

Lila said:


> There's a guy in our area that drives a beautiful Maserati Quattro. I see it just about everyday on my way to drop off my son at school. The car is spectacular, definitely noteworthy. The owner is an average looking middle aged man. I'll admit that I ogle the car but stare straight through the owner.


I saw a new maserati a couple days ago here, I think it's the second one I've seen not many here, didn't see the driver/owner as it was parked on the street.


----------



## nirvana

SecondTime'Round said:


> Nope, don't like it at all. My immediate reaction is, "Nice car! Sorry about your penis . "


:scratchhead:
What does an expensive car got to do with a small penis? A lot of guys take years before they can afford a nice expensive car. They have always wanted one, but get around to affording one only when they are 35+.


----------



## Brigit

nirvana said:


> :scratchhead:
> What does an expensive car got to do with a small penis? A lot of guys take years before they can afford a nice expensive car. They have always wanted one, but get around to affording one only when they are 35+.


Maybe you get a discount on the car if your penis is small enough so the price reduction makes it affordable.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Brigit said:


> Maybe you get a discount on the car if your penis is small enough so the price reduction makes it affordable.


Life used to be so simple. Now I don't know if Porsche was raping me with the price of my car, or if they were complimenting my junk by not giving me a discount.


----------



## kristin2349

Lon said:


> I saw a new maserati a couple days ago here, I think it's the second one I've seen not many here, didn't see the driver/owner as it was parked on the street.


I got to drive one when my car was in for routine service. My dealer just added Maserati and they are always trying to get me to buy something. I have to say it was a fun day (and the car got a lot of looks). As for the young guys at my gym taking selfies next to it? That would get old.


----------

